# George H.W. Bush has died



## blackhawk

Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

R.I.P.


----------



## Rustic

one world government is sad tonight...


----------



## Godboy

Damn. I got to meet him many years ago. Cool guy.


----------



## Coyote

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94


Ah crap 

I liked him.....my sympathy to his family


----------



## Oddball

One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.


----------



## Rustic

He was incredibly corrupt


----------



## airplanemechanic

RIP. I hope I live to 94.


----------



## pismoe

thank him and 'reagan' for Amnesty ,


----------



## task0778

George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Old Yeller

How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.


----------



## Preacher

Good Riddance to another war mongering zionist neo con piece of shit. Burn in hell. I will be just as happy when Clinton,Obama and Bush Jr die. TBH probably happiest when Bush Jr dies...he was truly the first president I DESPISED.


----------



## pismoe

task0778 said:


> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.


-------------------------------------   feck you Task !!     [chuckle]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

task0778 said:


> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.



  Nah...fuck that! 
He's just another globalist prick who should have been killed years ago.


----------



## depotoo

May he RIP.   Prayers to his family.


----------



## candycorn

A better man than he was a President.  He will be missed.


----------



## pismoe

Tried his best to be a good President but was an unamerican  feck up up eh Task ??


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## Polishprince

The Media really has rehabilitated the whole Bush Family over the past couple of years.

Expect to see a lot of praise for the man's life on MSNBC  and CNN-   HW's opposition to the Trumpster will pay benefits.

Although, when HW actually ran for office, the libs ripped him as a racist and nazi for the disrespect Mr. Bush gave to Willie Horton during the campaign.

The first ballot I ever cast was for HW for Vice President in 1980. when I was just 24.


----------



## beautress

Rest in peace, GHW Bush. Thanks for all the trouble you went to giving time to your office in the Senate as well as the Executive Office. I don't think it was a coincidence that the Berlin Wall fell on your watch. I was inspired to read of your service in WWII and surviving a crash under heavy artillery fire, and then saving others until rescue units came your way. My deepest condolences to your wonderful and accomplished family who survived you. The Cold War and the fall of the Berlin Wall were on your watch due to the respect you garnered worldwide for your gift of your support of liberty and the human spirit. Prayers up!


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

Former President George H.W. Bush Dead At Age 94 | HuffPost


----------



## xband

task0778 said:


> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.



In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.


----------



## Freiheit

I hope he and Barbara are togather again.  RIP Mr. Bush


----------



## TemplarKormac

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...


...

I'm not sure you understand what fighter pilots do. They, *by nature*, engage the enemy.

Such ignorance.


----------



## shockedcanadian

RIP

The quote that always stuck with me, and which I think, embodied his thinking at the time, was that he would never apologize for the United States.  Really, Reagan was the last Cowboy, but Bush had that Texas manner in which he showed his strength.  When pushed, he would express it, and without reservation.

Regardless of how history views his decisions, imperfect as anyone, he risked his life for his country and didn't shy away from duty after the war obviously.

As a young man I knew he would keep all of us safe when the chips were down.  I won't forget that.  

God willing, he's with Barbara now.


----------



## task0778

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...


From Wikipedia:

The United States formally entered World War II in December 1941, following Japan's surprise attack on Pearl Harbor in Hawaii. Six months later, Bush enlisted into the U.S. Navy[5] immediately after he graduated from Phillips Academy on his eighteenth birthday. He became a naval aviator, taking training for aircraft carrier operations aboard USS _Sable_.[4][6] After completing the 10-month course, he was commissioned as an ensign in the United States Naval Reserve at Naval Air Station Corpus Christi on June 9, 1943 (just three days before his 19th birthday), which made him the youngest naval aviator to that date.[5]

In September 1943, he was assigned to Torpedo Squadron 51 (VT-51) as the photographic officer.[5] The following year, his squadron was based in USS _San Jacinto_ as a member of Air Group 51, where his lanky physique earned him the nickname "Skin".[7] During this time, the task force was victorious in one of the largest air battles of World War II: the Battle of the Philippine Sea.[5]

After Bush's promotion to lieutenant (junior grade) on August 1, 1944, _San Jacinto_ commenced operations against the Japanese in the Bonin Islands.* Bush piloted one of four Grumman TBM Avengers of VT-51 that attacked the Japanese installations on Chichijima.[8] His crew for the mission, which occurred on September 2, 1944, included Radioman Second Class John Delaney and Lt.(jg) William White.[5] During their attack, the Avengers encountered intense anti-a fire; Bush's aircraft was hit by flak and his engine caught fire. Despite the fire in his aircraft, Bush completed his attack and released bombs over his target, scoring several damaging hits.[5]* With his engine ablaze, Bush flew several miles from the island, where he and one other crew member of the TBM bailed out;[9] the other man's parachute did not open.[5] Bush waited for four hours in an inflated raft, while several fighters circled protectively overhead, until he was rescued by the submarine USS _Finback_, on lifeguard duty.[5] For the next month, he remained in _Finback_ and participated in the rescue of other aviators. Several of those shot down during the attack were executed, and their livers were eaten by their captors.[10] This experience shaped Bush profoundly, leading him to ask, "Why had I been spared and what did God have for me?"[11]

In November 1944, Bush returned to _San Jacinto_ and participated in operations in the Philippines until his squadron was replaced and sent home to the United States.* Through 1944, he flew 58 combat missions[9] for which he received the Distinguished Flying Cross, three Air Medals, and the Presidential Unit Citation awarded to San Jacinto.*[5] Bush was then reassigned to a training wing for torpedo bomber crews at Norfolk Navy Base, Virginia. His final assignment was to a new torpedo squadron, VT-153, based at Naval Air Station Grosse Ile, Michigan.

He certainly did engage the enemy in battle, and you are a lying, worthless piece of shit.

George H. W. Bush - Wikipedia


----------



## toobfreak

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94




Just saw a news alert that this is like the forth thread on the same topic.  If I were moderator, I'd ban you for a week for being too stupid or lazy to check first if there was already a thread.


----------



## Oddball

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...

TBD  Avenger torpedo bomber...A crew of 4...He's the only one who survived.


----------



## JohnA

the man has just dies some poster need to show a little respect. but of course snowflakes have no class


----------



## pismoe

task0778 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> The United States formally entered World War II in December 1941, following Japan's surprise attack on Pearl Harbor in Hawaii. Six months later, Bush enlisted into the U.S. Navy[5] immediately after he graduated from Phillips Academy on his eighteenth birthday. He became a naval aviator, taking training for aircraft carrier operations aboard USS _Sable_.[4][6] After completing the 10-month course, he was commissioned as an ensign in the United States Naval Reserve at Naval Air Station Corpus Christi on June 9, 1943 (just three days before his 19th birthday), which made him the youngest naval aviator to that date.[5]
> 
> In September 1943, he was assigned to Torpedo Squadron 51 (VT-51) as the photographic officer.[5] The following year, his squadron was based in USS _San Jacinto_ as a member of Air Group 51, where his lanky physique earned him the nickname "Skin".[7] During this time, the task force was victorious in one of the largest air battles of World War II: the Battle of the Philippine Sea.[5]
> 
> After Bush's promotion to lieutenant (junior grade) on August 1, 1944, _San Jacinto_ commenced operations against the Japanese in the Bonin Islands.* Bush piloted one of four Grumman TBM Avengers of VT-51 that attacked the Japanese installations on Chichijima.[8] His crew for the mission, which occurred on September 2, 1944, included Radioman Second Class John Delaney and Lt.(jg) William White.[5] During their attack, the Avengers encountered intense anti-a fire; Bush's aircraft was hit by flak and his engine caught fire. Despite the fire in his aircraft, Bush completed his attack and released bombs over his target, scoring several damaging hits.[5]* With his engine ablaze, Bush flew several miles from the island, where he and one other crew member of the TBM bailed out;[9] the other man's parachute did not open.[5] Bush waited for four hours in an inflated raft, while several fighters circled protectively overhead, until he was rescued by the submarine USS _Finback_, on lifeguard duty.[5] For the next month, he remained in _Finback_ and participated in the rescue of other aviators. Several of those shot down during the attack were executed, and their livers were eaten by their captors.[10] This experience shaped Bush profoundly, leading him to ask, "Why had I been spared and what did God have for me?"[11]
> 
> In November 1944, Bush returned to _San Jacinto_ and participated in operations in the Philippines until his squadron was replaced and sent home to the United States.* Through 1944, he flew 58 combat missions[9] for which he received the Distinguished Flying Cross, three Air Medals, and the Presidential Unit Citation awarded to San Jacinto.*[5] Bush was then reassigned to a training wing for torpedo bomber crews at Norfolk Navy Base, Virginia. His final assignment was to a new torpedo squadron, VT-153, based at Naval Air Station Grosse Ile, Michigan.
> 
> He certainly did engage the enemy in battle, and you are a lying, worthless piece of shit.
> 
> George H. W. Bush - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

---------------------   so what , as VP he and 'reagan' did amnesty n 1986 Task .


----------



## xband

TemplarKormac said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not sure you understand what fighter pilots do. They, *by nature*, engage the enemy.
> 
> Such ignorance.
Click to expand...


My job was to shoot down fighter pilots when turning on IFF (identification friend or foe) was a court martial offense. Splash Bogie Foxtrot 5.


----------



## blackhawk

toobfreak said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert that this is like the forth thread on the same topic.  If I were moderator, I'd ban you for a week for being too stupid or lazy to check first if there was already a thread.
Click to expand...

Did it occur to you those threads might have been posted after mine? Feel free to ban yourself for a week for being to stupid or lazy to consider that.


----------



## Borillar

RIP. Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Oddball said:


> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.



Only 6 posts in before someone gets the "ignore"!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Old Yeller said:


> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.



Number two ignored for being an asshole.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

HereWeGoAgain said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...fuck that!
> He's just another globalist prick who should have been killed years ago.
Click to expand...


Number 3 asshole now on "ignore".


----------



## Oddball

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6 posts in before someone gets the "ignore"!
Click to expand...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> The Media really has rehabilitated the whole Bush Family over the past couple of years.
> 
> Expect to see a lot of praise for the man's life on MSNBC  and CNN-   HW's opposition to the Trumpster will pay benefits.
> 
> Although, when HW actually ran for office, the libs ripped him as a racist and nazi for the disrespect Mr. Bush gave to Willie Horton during the campaign.
> 
> The first ballot I ever cast was for HW for Vice President in 1980. when I was just 24.



He was also the first Presidential candidate I voted for in the 1980 primary.


----------



## MisterBeale

When the hell did Americans get so dumb as to willingly and blindly elect the former head of the CIA?  And then wax nostalgic about it?

That's like, something only stupid Russians would do. . . purposely elect a spook for president.  


At least Barry Soetoro had the common decency to lie and have the whole establishment hide the truth and spread disinfo. about his days as an active agent.  


Hey everyone, look over there, he was born in Kenya. . . . NOT.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

beautress said:


> Rest in peace, GHW Bush. Thanks for all the trouble you went to giving time to your office in the Senate as well as the Executive Office. I don't think it was a coincidence that the Berlin Wall fell on your watch. I was inspired to read of your service in WWII and surviving a crash under heavy artillery fire, and then saving others until rescue units came your way. My deepest condolences to your wonderful and accomplished family who survived you. The Cold War and the fall of the Berlin Wall were on your watch due to the respect you garnered worldwide for your gift of your support of liberty and the human spirit. Prayers up!



No offense intended, but I think you have your stories confused.  He didn't crash, he bailed out, and he was rescued by a submarine.


----------



## Oddball

MisterBeale said:


> When the hell did Americans get so dumb as to willingly and blindly elect the former head of the CIA?  And then wax nostalgic about it?
> 
> That's like, something only stupid Russians would do. . . purposely elect a spook for president.
> 
> 
> At least Barry Soetoro had the common decency to lie and have the whole establishment hide the truth and spread disinfo. about his days as an active agent.
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, look over there, he was born in Kenya. . . . NOT.


IKR!

And for all the Reagan lovers in the room, remember that he *DETESTED* Bush.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...


 A lying asshole gets the "ignore" treatment!


----------



## Lakhota

Here is how I remember President George H.W. Bush:

*Bush 41* suckered Saddam into invading Kuwait by giving him the "green light" via April Glaspie.

That fateful meeting on July 25, 1990 between then-US Ambassador to Iraq April Glaspie and President Saddam Hussein that the Iraqi leader interpreted as a "green light" from Washington for his invasion of Kuwait eight days later.

TRANSCRIPT: Is the US State Department still keeping April Glaspie under wraps?​
*Bush 43* conjured up lies to invade Iraq a 2nd time.  He was planning to invade Iraq before 9/11.

The Downing Street Memo​


----------



## EvilCat Breath

David Copafeel has left the stage.


----------



## xband

JohnA said:


> the man has just dies some poster need to show a little respect. but of course snowflakes have no class



You said HW Bush was a war hero and I asked in what way? Collect your thoughts before you answer.


----------



## BlackFlag

I wonder how long until Trump insults him


----------



## MisterBeale

Oddball said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell did Americans get so dumb as to willingly and blindly elect the former head of the CIA?  And then wax nostalgic about it?
> 
> That's like, something only stupid Russians would do. . . purposely elect a spook for president.
> 
> 
> At least Barry Soetoro had the common decency to lie and have the whole establishment hide the truth and spread disinfo. about his days as an active agent.
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, look over there, he was born in Kenya. . . . NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> IKR!
> 
> And for all the Reagan lovers in the room, remember that he *DETESTED* Bush.
Click to expand...


I would too after his running mate's good friend's son's brother's kid tried to kill me.  Fucking MK-Ultra mind control.    The only reason he was on the ticket was to secure the money of the Walter Annenberg and his wife Leonore, who served on the National Steering Committee of the George Bush for President Campaign.

If it hadn't been for the need of their money, it would have never happened.


And then, ironically, many years later, guess who supported Obama?

*Ayers and Obama crossed paths on boards, records show*
Ayers and Obama crossed paths on boards, records show - CNN.com

"The Annenberg Foundation gave the project a $50 million grant to match local private funds to improve schools, and Ayers fought to bring the grant to Chicago, according to participants and project records.

 The project's organizing committee asked Obama to serve as the board chairman in 1995. Annenberg Project Executive Director Ken Rollings said Ayers was not a member of that ad hoc group when the decision was made.

 For seven years, Ayers and Obama -- among many others -- worked on funding for education projects, including some projects advocated by Ayers."


Nothing like spooks, helping each other out. . . .


----------



## Old Yeller

Did he try to build any Wall?  Lazy? Or stupid.  He must have seen the traffic thru Texas. 

Maybe they can dip the corpse in Liquid Gold for the Admiral to put on display in a 24-7 guarded marble palace?


----------



## MisterBeale

I love the comments on this video.  There is hope yet for humanity.


----------



## Oddball

Old Yeller said:


> Did he try to build any Wall?  Lazy? Or stupid.  He must have seen the traffic thru Texas.
> 
> Maybe they can dip the corpse in Liquid Gold for the Admiral to put on display in a 24-7 guarded golden palace?


Might have interfered with the trucks bringing coke up north, and guns on the flip side.


----------



## Oddball

BlackFlag said:


> I wonder how long until Trump insults him


You'd lick the hooves of Beelzebub if Cheeto insulted him.


----------



## xband

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace, GHW Bush. Thanks for all the trouble you went to giving time to your office in the Senate as well as the Executive Office. I don't think it was a coincidence that the Berlin Wall fell on your watch. I was inspired to read of your service in WWII and surviving a crash under heavy artillery fire, and then saving others until rescue units came your way. My deepest condolences to your wonderful and accomplished family who survived you. The Cold War and the fall of the Berlin Wall were on your watch due to the respect you garnered worldwide for your gift of your support of liberty and the human spirit. Prayers up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense intended, but I think you have your stories confused.  He didn't crash, he bailed out, and he was rescued by a submarine.
Click to expand...


Thanks for correcting me. I knew a sub was involved but that was WW2. I was born in 1951 and served in The Vietnam War in the Easter/Spring Offensive where we had the MIG Problem.


----------



## xband

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lying asshole gets the "ignore" treatment![/QUOTE
> 
> Fuck you and the horse you rode in on!
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackFlag

Oddball said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long until Trump insults him
> 
> 
> 
> You'd lick the hooves of Beelzebub if Cheeto insulted him.
Click to expand...

No, I laughed plenty when Trump turned on Bannon


----------



## beautress

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace, GHW Bush. Thanks for all the trouble you went to giving time to your office in the Senate as well as the Executive Office. I don't think it was a coincidence that the Berlin Wall fell on your watch. I was inspired to read of your service in WWII and surviving a crash under heavy artillery fire, and then saving others until rescue units came your way. My deepest condolences to your wonderful and accomplished family who survived you. The Cold War and the fall of the Berlin Wall were on your watch due to the respect you garnered worldwide for your gift of your support of liberty and the human spirit. Prayers up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense intended, but I think you have your stories confused.  He didn't crash, he bailed out, and he was rescued by a submarine.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the correction. I read a book about GHWBush a few years ago, and the details were hazy. I gratefully stand corrected.


----------



## xband

Kill them all and let God sort them out.


beautress said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace, GHW Bush. Thanks for all the trouble you went to giving time to your office in the Senate as well as the Executive Office. I don't think it was a coincidence that the Berlin Wall fell on your watch. I was inspired to read of your service in WWII and surviving a crash under heavy artillery fire, and then saving others until rescue units came your way. My deepest condolences to your wonderful and accomplished family who survived you. The Cold War and the fall of the Berlin Wall were on your watch due to the respect you garnered worldwide for your gift of your support of liberty and the human spirit. Prayers up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense intended, but I think you have your stories confused.  He didn't crash, he bailed out, and he was rescued by a submarine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the correction. I read a book about GHWBush a few years ago, and the details were hazy. I gratefully stand corrected.
Click to expand...


I was not trying to prove you wrong but as an old Navy Instructor, I had to control my class. Cheating was never allowed in my class and punishable by being kicked out. I also had Japanese Enlisted and Officers in my class but let them cheat due to the language barrier.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

xband said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lying asshole gets the "ignore" treatment![/QUOTE
> 
> Fuck you and the horse you rode in on!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I underlined your lies.  By the way, your horse is tighter than your wife!


----------



## JLW

George H.W. Bush was the last of what I would consider the Lincoln/New England Republicans.  He was of patrician class who had a sense of noblesse oblige. He was a good man who tried to placate the ascendant far right in his party while staying true to his moderate disposition but failed at both. He was not anti-environmental and was the last of the Republicans who did not trash the environment.  Under his watch acid rain and ozone depletion were addressed.

There was something about him though that was a bit off.  He had moderate pretentions but was not above race baiting, see his Willy Horton ads, or coming across as completely disconnected from middle class life.

The war in Iraq was probably his greatest achievement, but may have been caused by his sending mixed signals to Iraq.  His read my lips no new taxes pledge caused him support among the hard right when he raised taxes to rein in Reagan's massive deficits.  It was the right thing to do as it set the stage for the years of prosperity to come under Clinton.

I think history would have turned out for the better if Bush had won a second term.  Perhaps his son W, would have chosen not to run, or if he did, he would have governed more like his father.  He might of won except for Ross Perot.  James Buchanan also did Bush no favors during the primaries.  Bush should have told him to fck off, but did not which, in my mind at least, contributed to his wimp factor.  Bush showed you could have 90 percent approval and still lose an election six months later.

My condolences to his family.  He was a decent man.  There are no more G.H.W. Bushes no more. Just Trumps.  We are diminished for it.


----------



## Dale Smith

Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....


----------



## JLW

Dale Smith said:


> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....


Your post is the perfect example of the new Republican party and one GHW Bush would no doubt have been ashamed of.  Full of conspiratorial hate, hysteria and delusion.


----------



## Pete7469

Oddball said:


> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.




He was a globalist.

I don't have anything real nice to say about him. I don't believe he was an evil bastard though. 

He led an incredible life no matter how you reflect on it.


----------



## Lakhota

Some interesting food for thought:

Behind The Bushes


----------



## Dale Smith

Johnlaw said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is the perfect example of the new Republican party and one GHW Bush would no doubt have been ashamed of.  Full of conspiratorial hate, hysteria and delusion.
Click to expand...



Go fuck yourself, ya commie sack of shit. I know more than you by a factor of at least a thousand as it pertains to our real history and what we are facing. I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, dipshit.....you can't put me in one of your neat little categories. I have few peers.


----------



## beautress

Oddball said:


> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.


With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.

President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.

And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:


----------



## Pete7469

Dale Smith said:


> Go fuck yourself, ya commie sack of shit. I know more than you by a factor of at least a thousand as it pertains to our real history and what we are facing. I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, dipshit.....you can't put me in one of your neat little categories. I have few peers.



That's for sure Dale. You Make your own music and march your own way. I don't always care to hear the tune but at least you're not playing other people's shit and pretending it's your own shit.


----------



## JLW

Dale Smith said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is the perfect example of the new Republican party and one GHW Bush would no doubt have been ashamed of.  Full of conspiratorial hate, hysteria and delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya commie sack of shit. I know more than you by a factor of at least a thousand as it pertains to our real history and what we are facing. I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, dipshit.....you can't put me in one of your neat little categories. I have few peers.
Click to expand...

Spare me your conspiratorial garbage. Oh, you have written, you have spent years studying the "deep state". Well dumb ass, people have spent years studying big foot, the lochness monster, and the Yeti.  It doesn't make them real, does it? You are the perfect example of the new Republican party. Paranoia, conspiracy theories and alternate facts rule.   Why deny it? Hold it up like a badge of honor.


----------



## basquebromance

folks dont know about him is he really loved baseball. he knew about it more than the actual managers!


----------



## Dale Smith

beautress said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
Click to expand...



Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....


----------



## basquebromance

"America has lost a patriot and a humble servant. while our hearts are heavy, they are also filled with gratitude." - President Trump


----------



## JLW

Dale Smith said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
Click to expand...


Really, the only President I can think of who was sued for child rape was your man Trump.  No need to speculate about it or make up facts. Read the complaint.

Lawsuit Charges Donald Trump with Raping a 13-Year-Old Girl


----------



## Dale Smith

Johnlaw said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is the perfect example of the new Republican party and one GHW Bush would no doubt have been ashamed of.  Full of conspiratorial hate, hysteria and delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya commie sack of shit. I know more than you by a factor of at least a thousand as it pertains to our real history and what we are facing. I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, dipshit.....you can't put me in one of your neat little categories. I have few peers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your conspiratorial garbage. Oh, you have written, you have spent years studying the "deep state". Well dumb ass, people have spent years studying big foot, the lochness monster, and the Yeti.  It doesn't make them real, does it? You are the perfect example of the new Republican party. Paranoia, conspiracy theories and alternate facts rule.   Why deny it? Hold it up like a badge of honor.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!! I got out from under the UCC years ago and reclaimed my pre-14th amendment status thus no longer a de-facto employee of USA.INC whose headquarters are in the city/state of Washington, D.C. I do not participate in the election process of this banana republic that is owned by the IMF that took USA.INC into receivership in 1950 to provide the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution in a "for profit" venture where our sweat equity moves their fiat currency.

I know more than you, little man......INFINITELY more. You and "facts" don't even have a nodding acquaintance with each other, "comrade".


----------



## basquebromance

he was a joyous guy who was very very humble. decency beyond belief!


----------



## xband

Dale Smith said:


> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....


 
The skull and bones is a Pirate symbol. Black Beard' Ship was named Queen Anne's Revenge. Black Beard' Treasure is buried on Ocracoke Island. The Screaming Skull is the Hells Angel symbol.


----------



## basquebromance

"dont ever let your first call to somebody be when you ask for something" - President George HW Bush


----------



## beautress

Dale Smith said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
Click to expand...

According to who? One of Christine (the Liar) Blasey Ford's students? Good and loving people do not do such things. Lying scumbags, however, love to get famous people on everyone else's badmouth list usually after THEY do the blackmailing for a greedy sum, then fail to receive it, and in this case, it didn't happen. Ford teaches people to create out of nothing the scenario they want to destroy someone they want to get even with, and to tell the lie so many times that they will be believed. Some people believe the lies about someone who didn't do what they were accused of. Did Cathy O'Brien have her daughter tested in a hospital after the alleged occurrences? Where's the physician's report with the extent of the damage that was done and the DNA result?


----------



## basquebromance

he took such a joy in his service. HE TOOK...calm down...he took a joy in his service.


----------



## Dale Smith

beautress said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to who? One of Christine (the Liar) Blasey Ford? Good and loving people do not do such things. Lying scumbags, however, love to get famous people on everyone else's badmouth list usually after THEY do the blackmailing. Ford teaches people to create out of nothing the scenario they want to destroy someone they want to get even with, and tell the lie so many times that they will be believed. Some people believe the lies about someone who didn't do what they were accused of. Did Cathy O'Brien have her daughter tested in a hospital after the alleged occurrences? Where's the physician's report with the extent of the damage that was done and the DNA result.
Click to expand...




beautress said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to who? One of Christine (the Liar) Blasey Ford? Good and loving people do not do such things. Lying scumbags, however, love to get famous people on everyone else's badmouth list usually after THEY do the blackmailing. Ford teaches people to create out of nothing the scenario they want to destroy someone they want to get even with, and tell the lie so many times that they will be believed. Some people believe the lies about someone who didn't do what they were accused of. Did Cathy O'Brien have her daughter tested in a hospital after the alleged occurrences? Where's the physician's report with the extent of the damage that was done and the DNA result.
Click to expand...



Why don't you do your own due diligence about Cathy O'Brien and her testimony? She tried to get a congressional hearing about the CIA trauma based MK-ULTRA program that was revealed during the Church committee hearings of the mid 70s that never stopped and continues to this day. Research the Franklin Scandal or watch the BBC  documentary "Conspiracy of Silence" that was pulled from the Discovery Channel days before it was to be aired. You can watch it on youtube. Are you willing to take the "red pill" or do you wish to continue believing the bullshit you are fed? It's up to you.


----------



## Dale Smith

basquebromance said:


> he took such a joy in his service. HE TOOK...calm down...he took a joy in his service.




He took joy in being serviced by little boys and girls....if that is what you mean.


----------



## basquebromance

"i am grateful for every minute i spent with him and i will always hold my friendship with him as one of my life's greatest gifts" - President Bill Clinton


----------



## Dale Smith

basquebromance said:


> "i am grateful for every minute i spent with him and i will always hold my friendship with him as one of my life's greatest gifts" - President Bill Clinton




Especially when they were coordinating the money laundering logistics under Operation Centaur Rose for the proceeds derives from cocaine being flown into the Mena Airport during the Iran/ Contra scandal era. They shared one special moment when Chip Tatum taped a conversation between Bill "drop trou" and Bush about the topic of someone "skimming" off the top.


----------



## Lakhota

Is it true that Bush was in Dallas on the day JFK was assassinated?

*George H.W. Bush*


----------



## Dale Smith

Lakhota said:


> Is it true that Bush was in Dallas on the day JFK was assassinated?
> 
> *George H.W. Bush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you, George?



Yes, he was....JFK Jr named his magazine "George" as a dig at Bush.


----------



## basquebromance

"When the iron curtain came down the world needed politicians with visions & will. President George H.W. Bush was capable & committed. He seized the moment and shaped history. He will be remembered as one of the architects of the post-cold war era and as a true trans-Atlantist." - Carter


----------



## Lakhota

Background on the Bushes:

*The Bush Dynasty*


----------



## xband

Dale Smith said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that Bush was in Dallas on the day JFK was assassinated?
> 
> *George H.W. Bush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you, George?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was....JFK Jr named his magazine "George" as a dig at Bush.
Click to expand...


True, but George was a fantastic flop. JFK Jr. flew his aircraft into the Atlantic Ocean killing all on board.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Rustic said:


> one world government is sad tonight...



agreed deep state is sad too


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## bripat9643

Oddball said:


> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.


I agree.  He and his entire family were the worst thing that ever happened to this country.


----------



## SweetSue92

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94



He and his wife were married 73 years. He was not going to live on this earth long without her. Often, that's just the way it is. God rest his soul.


----------



## MisterBeale

Dale Smith said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is the perfect example of the new Republican party and one GHW Bush would no doubt have been ashamed of.  Full of conspiratorial hate, hysteria and delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya commie sack of shit. I know more than you by a factor of at least a thousand as it pertains to our real history and what we are facing. I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, dipshit.....you can't put me in one of your neat little categories. I have few peers.
Click to expand...


Ya might know equal amounts Dale.

There are A LOT, and I do mean, A LOT of government bureaucrats, ex-military, and ex-intelligence on this board.  (Honestly I find them humorless folks.)

By nature, they play coy.  This Johnlaw, like that Faun character, strikes me as one of them.  Either that, or, like you said, he's just really dumb.

If you read any of Peter Dale Smith's work you can get into their heads, find out why they actually think their unconstitutional, non-representational control of the nation is best.

I don't get it, but eh, that's power for ya.


----------



## basquebromance

He) “was a man of the highest character. The entire Bush family is deeply grateful for 41′s life and love, for the compassion of those who have cared and prayed for Dad.” — Former President George W. Bush

“George H.W. Bush’s life is a testament to the notion that public service is a noble, joyous calling. And he did tremendous good along the journey.” — Former President Barack Obama.

“The legacy of George H.W. Bush will be forever etched in the history of America and the world. It is a lifelong record of selfless patriotic service to our nation.” — James A. Baker III, secretary of state in the Bush administration.

“The world has lost a great leader; this country has lost one of its best; and I have lost one of my dearest friends. I am heartbroken.” — Brent Scowcroft, Bush’s national security adviser.

___

“Texans are genuinely honored that he (Bush) called the Lone Star State home and we collectively grieve this monumental loss. — Texas Gov. Greg Abbott.

___

(George H.W. Bush) tried to “create a new international order based on justice and equality among nations” ... he never “forgot the Kuwaiti people and will remain in their memory.” — Kuwait’s ruling emir, Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Sabah

___

“Remembering President George H.W. Bush and the Americans With Disabilities Act. Millions of with Disabilities and who are Deaf or HOH (hard of hearing) lives have been changed for the better as a result of his signing this landmark legislation. My condolences to his entire family RIP #georgehwbush.” — Actress Marlee Matlin, who herself is deaf, via Twitter

___

“President George H.W. Bush was the real deal. We fought but he was gracious enough to accept my apology. Through his daughter Dorothy, my friends Ron Kaufman and Mary Matalin, I got to know him. Rest in Peace #georgehwbush” — Democratic political strategist Donna Brazile, via Twitter

___

“I will never forget George H.W. Bush and President Clinton meeting me in my old hometown of New Orleans to show support and raise money after Hurricane Katrina. I send my love to his family tonight.” — Ellen DeGeneres, via Twitter


----------



## SweetSue92

Dale Smith said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is the perfect example of the new Republican party and one GHW Bush would no doubt have been ashamed of.  Full of conspiratorial hate, hysteria and delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya commie sack of shit. I know more than you by a factor of at least a thousand as it pertains to our real history and what we are facing. I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, dipshit.....you can't put me in one of your neat little categories. I have few peers.
Click to expand...


No but you do belong to a group of people who will say nasty things about someone the day the die. Someone who was not Hitler. In the end you're a Internet Cowboy, one among many.

I hate the internet sometimes. Okay, a lot of times.


----------



## SweetSue92

Dale Smith said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
Click to expand...


I looked it up. That book is about "CIA mind control slaves" or something.

So. Yep.


----------



## MisterBeale

jon_berzerk said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> one world government is sad tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed deep state is sad too
Click to expand...

George W. really isn't up to the task of taking over. . . . 







So I guess that just leaves either Bill, Hillary, or. . . . Mueller?


----------



## MisterBeale

bripat9643 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  He and his entire family were the worst thing that ever happened to this country.
Click to expand...

Well, his dad was a Nazi collaborator, what do we expect?  He was one of the cabal that plotted an illegal coup d'etat against FDR.


*1934: The Plot Against America*
1934: The Plot Against America | Harper's Magazine
". . .The Congressional committee kept the names of many of the participants under wraps and no criminal action was ever brought against them. But a few names have leaked out. And one is Prescott Bush, the grandfather of the incumbent president. Prescott Bush was of course deep into the business of the Hamburg-America Lines, and had tight relations throughout this period with the new Government that had come to power in Germany a year earlier under Chancellor Aldoph Hitler. It appears that Bush was to have formed a key liaison for the group with the new German government.


Prescott Bush, of course, went on to service as a U.S. Senator from Connecticut, and his son, George H.W. Bush emerged from World War II as a hero. "








It wouldn't surprise me if his family was giving Mueller tips now. . .


----------



## aaronleland

I always liked him and Barbara. He's with Barbara now. 

R.I.P.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

RIP
His continuation of the Reagan term resulted in the peaceful end of the Cold War.
Those of us who were aware in the face of the Cuban Missile Crisis and the shoot down of the Korean Airlines jet in 1983 followed by the invasion of Grenada never dreamed that result could be realized. We expected nuclear  holocaust.
Good on HW Bush. RIP


----------



## Weatherman2020

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...

You strap yourself to a Pratt and Whitney and launch and land on a pitching deck in the middle of the ocean, you pathetic worthless  fuckhead.


----------



## Lakhota

A shameful legacy:

How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power


----------



## aaronleland

Lakhota said:


> A shameful legacy:
> 
> How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power



What does that have to do with George H.W. Bush? Sins of the father?


----------



## jon_berzerk

MisterBeale said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> one world government is sad tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed deep state is sad too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George W. really isn't up to the task of taking over. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that just leaves either Bill, Hillary, or. . . . Mueller?
Click to expand...



that is quite the painting


----------



## Weatherman2020

Together again.


----------



## Bush92

Again...our greatest one term President. Only James Knox Polk compares. Navy pilot and war hero in Pacific during WWII. When Berlin Wall came down he could have went over there to be a part of it and gloated, but he had the good judgment not to as Gorbachev was struggling against hard liners in his country. When the coup attempt saw Gorbachev disappear for several days, he had a cool hand when nobody knew who controlled the Soviet nuclear arsenal.  Put together an international coalition to kick Iraq out of Kuwait. Had the good sense not to practice regime change in Iraq. Used Roosevelt Collary to protect U.S. interest in Central America with invasion of Panama. Lost to a liar and a draft dodger with no integrity in 1992. The cultural revolution of 1960’s and 1970’s had come home to roost. Too bad. If only he had another term.


----------



## Weatherman2020

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...




xband said:


> HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.



Really makes me wonder why you need to make such pathetic lies.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Yea we knew he would go soon


----------



## Snouter

A thousand points of Illuminati light!  The Bush family is basically same family as the Clintons.  Deep state.  That said back when he was CIA he interviewed my Dad (OSS in WWII who worked for Robert McNamara at one time pre Viet Nam), for the Director of CIA job.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bush92 said:


> Again...our greatest one term President. Only James Knox Polk compares. Navy pilot and war hero in Pacific during WWII. When Berlin Wall came down he could have went over there to be a part of it and gloated, but he had the good judgment not to as Gorbachev was struggling against hard liners in his country. When the coup attempt saw Gorbachev disappear for several days, he had a cool hand when nobody knew who controlled the Soviet nuclear arsenal.  Put together an international coalition to kick Iraq out of Kuwait. Had the good sense not to practice regime change in Iraq. Used Roosevelt Collary to protect U.S. interest in Central America with invasion of Panama. Lost to a liar and a draft dodger with no integrity in 1992. The cultural revolution of 1960’s and 1970’s had come home to roost. Too bad. If only he had another term.


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....


Agreed. 

When he was questioned about his whereabouts on November 22, 1963, he said more than once that he couldn’t recall. LMFAO!  I was six years old and still remember it clearly.  

Hopefully some day all the heinous shit he was involved with will be known to all Americans.


----------



## Marion Morrison

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94




I knew the world felt less evil this morning!



aaronleland said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy:
> 
> How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with George H.W. Bush? Sins of the father?
Click to expand...


Visited to 4-5 generations.


----------



## Wyatt earp

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> When he was questioned about his whereabouts on November 22, 1963, he said more than once that he couldn’t recall. LMFAO!  I was six years old and still remember it clearly.
> 
> Hopefully some day all the heinous shit he was involved with will be known to all Americans.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

bear513 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, a "skull and bones" member was one of the major architects of the "deep state" infrastructure after the murder of JFK (of which he was involved with and was in Dallas that day). He was "CIA"  all the way. A CFR and Trilateral Committee member that was a puppet of the Rockefellers. I have a lot more to say about George Herbert Walker Bush but will refrain from revealing more about this perverted POS. Am I sad that he is dead? No fucking way.....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> When he was questioned about his whereabouts on November 22, 1963, he said more than once that he couldn’t recall. LMFAO!  I was six years old and still remember it clearly.
> 
> Hopefully some day all the heinous shit he was involved with will be known to all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231980
Click to expand...

'

That's all true.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I guarantee that Bush orchestrated Reagan being shot. Be glad when his offspring kick off, too.

Corrupt, evil bastards all. I know it's not for man to judge, but I wouldn't bet on any of them going to heaven.

Just watch how the leftists put him on a pedestal. That's how you'll know he was a piece of shit.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94


Read my lips "No more Bushes".. The liberal media was swooning over the Bush dynasty, yet every time a Bush was in, they attacked him for the Republican(not conservative) that he was.  Establishment Republicans are liberal lites, tired of them.  May he burn in hell with the Kennedy's.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Rustic said:


> He was incredibly corrupt



Every politician is corrupt. 

George H.W. Bush was our last President that was actually a Patriot that served or Nation with Honor.

Love or hate his politics but he was the last of his kind in our political spectrum.


----------



## Wyatt earp

94 years old. ...


What a life he had.


----------



## basquebromance

Ronald Reagan and George HW Bush single-handedly ended the Soviet Union.

Bush literally connects us from Pearl Harbor to the Fall of the berlin wall

bush was best when things were worst


----------



## gipper

bear513 said:


> View attachment 231976


Too bad that isn’t a mug shot.


----------



## August West

andaronjim said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94
> 
> 
> 
> Read my lips "No more Bushes".. The liberal media was swooning over the Bush dynasty, yet every time a Bush was in, they attacked him for the Republican(not conservative) that he was.  Establishment Republicans are liberal lites, tired of them.  May he burn in hell with the Kennedy's.
Click to expand...

He was once asked if he was a conservative and he answered "Yes, but I`m not a fanatic about it". He stood tall after the gun nuts blew up the Federal building in OK and he renounced his lifetime NRA membership. I never voted for him but always respected him.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oddball said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TBD  Avenger torpedo bomber...A crew of 4...He's the only one who survived.
Click to expand...


Did they learn something about him they shouldn't have?

The man was a snake and then some!


----------



## basquebromance

Reagan and Bush graduated from the same college, were president and vice president, yet they never  liked each other


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was incredibly corrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician is corrupt.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was our last President that was actually a Patriot that served or Nation with Honor.
> 
> Love or hate his politics but he was the last of his kind in our political spectrum.
Click to expand...


H.W. Bush was the first of his kind in shitty presidents and policies bad for the US.

He was an NWO globalist of the highest order, and purposely weakened America.


Bush-Clinton-Bush Jr.-Obama

All did the same bullshit. All members of the same club, except Obama's a faggot.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Reagan was a real American, but Bush was pulling most of the strings in his time by manipulation. There was really 12-15 years of Bush. He wrote NAFTA.

Bush had Reagan shot just 70 days into his presidency.

America is already ahead of the curve with Trump, but there's 40 years of bad-doing to undo...starting with H.W. Bush.


----------



## gipper

Marion Morrison said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TBD  Avenger torpedo bomber...A crew of 4...He's the only one who survived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they learn something about him they shouldn't have?
> 
> The man was a snake and then some!
Click to expand...

He sure was a snake. 

Watch as the MSM venerates his disgusting ass.  Proving once again they are entirely owned and controlled by the ruling class.


----------



## sparky

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 231983





Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 231983





task0778 said:


> Several of those shot down during the attack were executed, and their livers were eaten by their captors



The japanese didn't _believe_ in surrender.  

Further, their means of execution was_ beheading_ by Katana 

Read more @  https://www.amazon.com/Flyboys-Story-Courage-James-Bradley/dp/031610728X&tag=ff0d01-20

~S~


----------



## Meathead

The last of the Great Generation. RIP.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Meathead said:


> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.



No.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Marion Morrison said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TBD  Avenger torpedo bomber...A crew of 4...He's the only one who survived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they learn something about him they shouldn't have?
> 
> The man was a snake and then some!
Click to expand...



You fucking trashing a man who just died?

A president?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Marion Morrison said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...



What kinda of piece of crap are you?


.


----------



## Marion Morrison

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.

There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.


----------



## Wyatt earp

God speed Mr president.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Marion Morrison said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was incredibly corrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician is corrupt.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was our last President that was actually a Patriot that served or Nation with Honor.
> 
> Love or hate his politics but he was the last of his kind in our political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> H.W. Bush was the first of his kind in shitty presidents and policies bad for the US.
> 
> He was an NWO globalist of the highest order, and purposely weakened America.
> 
> 
> Bush-Clinton-Bush Jr.-Obama
> 
> All did the same bullshit. All members of the same club, except Obama's a faggot.
Click to expand...


Obama is the greatest President ever...

As for George H.W. Bush at least he served during World War II and did not run and hide.

Again, Obama is the greatest President ever.

George H.W. Bush was as much of a globalist as Regan, Carter, Nixon, Johnson, Kennedy, Ike, Truman and FDR...

Yeah, Obama is the greatest President ever!!!

So as you write to me about George H.W. Bush globalist ways just remember Obama is the greatest President ever!!!

P.S.

President Obama is the greatest President ever but George H.W. Bush was nothing like the morons you listed including his dipshit Son...

Again Obama is the greatest President ever!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Marion Morrison said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
Click to expand...



WTF dude .

A George bush died and now you are trashing him, for what?

I guarantee you won't live 94 years ..


----------



## Wyatt earp

Marion Morrison said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
Click to expand...


Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?


----------



## rightwinger

Sad to hear. 

The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> God speed Mr president.
> 
> 
> View attachment 231984


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.



And Obama refused to work with Republicans..




.


----------



## Lakhota

bear513 said:


> 94 years old. ...
> 
> 
> What a life he had.



Yep, quite a life...

*George Bush: World Class Monster*


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.


The hardcore leftist statist posts his typical drivel.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Lakhota said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 94 years old. ...
> 
> 
> What a life he had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, quite a life...
> 
> *George Bush: World Class Monster*
Click to expand...



He saved your life bitch.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.


In other words, he was a loyal friend, not particularly political, but too trusting.
I respected him, but he was the reason Bill Clinton got into the White House, which started us down this terrible path we are currently in. Without Bush we wouldn't have Trump.
Think about it.

All the good intentions in the world won't change the world.


----------



## Rustic

August West said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94
> 
> 
> 
> Read my lips "No more Bushes".. The liberal media was swooning over the Bush dynasty, yet every time a Bush was in, they attacked him for the Republican(not conservative) that he was.  Establishment Republicans are liberal lites, tired of them.  May he burn in hell with the Kennedy's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was once asked if he was a conservative and he answered "Yes, but I`m not a fanatic about it". He stood tall after the gun nuts blew up the Federal building in OK and he renounced his lifetime NRA membership. I never voted for him but always respected him.
Click to expand...

Lol
Because he was a one world government piece of shit...


----------



## Death Angel

pismoe said:


> thank him and 'reagan' for Amnesty ,


No, that would be Reagan's lying DEMOCRAT congress


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he was a loyal friend, not particularly political, but too trusting.
> I respected him, but he was the reason Bill Clinton got into the White House, which started us down this terrible path we are currently in. Without Bush we wouldn't have Trump.
> Think about it.
> 
> All the good intentions in the world won't change the world.
Click to expand...


I blame Ross Perot for Bill Clinton.


----------



## Wyatt earp

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he was a loyal friend, not particularly political, but too trusting.
> I respected him, but he was the reason Bill Clinton got into the White House, which started us down this terrible path we are currently in. Without Bush we wouldn't have Trump.
> Think about it.
> 
> All the good intentions in the world won't change the world.
Click to expand...


It was Clarence..the liberals had a shit fit over a black consevative..

.


----------



## Penelope

Marion Morrison said:


> Reagan was a real American, but Bush was pulling most of the strings in his time by manipulation. There was really 12-15 years of Bush. He wrote NAFTA.
> 
> Bush had Reagan shot just 70 days into his presidency.
> 
> America is already ahead of the curve with Trump, but there's 40 years of bad-doing to undo...starting with H.W. Bush.



Reagan was a disaster of a Potus. the only reason Bush had to raise taxes was due to him.  There is no comparison, Bush Sr was 10 times the man Reagan was.


----------



## basquebromance

"i feel like i've lost a friend this morning. we used to go on trips all over the country...he knew the name of country GOP chairmen...nothing was too small for him...he would write notes to people you've never heard of...an incredible personal touch" - Juan Williams

George HW Bush gave his son George a lot of love, as George attests, and this inspired him to be great in life.

when folks were sayin Barbara Bush should dye her hair, he told her he likes her the way she is


----------



## Marion Morrison

Penelope said:


> Reagan was a disaster of a Potus. the only reason Bush had to raise taxes was due to him.  There is no comparison, Bush Sr was 10 times the man Reagan was.




You really are unAmerican, huh?

Ten times the snake is more like it.


----------



## Lakhota

*George HW Bush & the JFK Assassination*


----------



## rightwinger

The last Republican I voted for President


----------



## Marion Morrison

basquebromance said:


> "i feel like i've lost a friend this morning. we used to go on trips all over the country...he knew the name of country GOP chairmen...nothing was too small for him...he would write notes to people you've never heard of...an incredible personal touch" - Juan Williams
> 
> George HW Bush gave his son George a lot of love, as George attests, and this inspired him to be great in life.
> 
> when folks were sayin Barbara Bush should dye her hair, he told her he likes her the way she is



Nice avatar, bro. That guy would beat the traitorous Bushes to a pulp with a big stick.


----------



## rightwinger

Flew 58 combat missions and was shot down in WWII


----------



## basquebromance

Marion Morrison said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "i feel like i've lost a friend this morning. we used to go on trips all over the country...he knew the name of country GOP chairmen...nothing was too small for him...he would write notes to people you've never heard of...an incredible personal touch" - Juan Williams
> 
> George HW Bush gave his son George a lot of love, as George attests, and this inspired him to be great in life.
> 
> when folks were sayin Barbara Bush should dye her hair, he told her he likes her the way she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice avatar, bro. That guy would beat the traitorous Bushes to a pulp with a big stick.
Click to expand...

maybe. all my avatars are nice!


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> The last Republican I voted for President



Que surprise.


----------



## basquebromance

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last Republican I voted for President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que surprise.
Click to expand...

the president who took office the year i was born


----------



## basquebromance

when i first knew he passed away, all i could think about was him and barbara bush are now in heaven together


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.


Lol
A one world government guy, a globalist to the extreme. There is a reason why he was a one term president losing to a piece of shit Clinton...
Definitely a progressive


----------



## Marion Morrison

It's a new day in America! NAFTA is un/re-done! 

Now if only we could bring back the 100s of thousands of lives that douchebag cost this planet.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last Republican I voted for President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que surprise.
Click to expand...

Voted for Reagan too

Republicans have not been the same


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> It's a new day in America! NAFTA is un/re-done!
> 
> Now if only we could bring back the 100s of thousands of lives that douchebag cost this planet.


NAFTA survives under a new name


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a real American, but Bush was pulling most of the strings in his time by manipulation. There was really 12-15 years of Bush. He wrote NAFTA.
> 
> Bush had Reagan shot just 70 days into his presidency.
> 
> America is already ahead of the curve with Trump, but there's 40 years of bad-doing to undo...starting with H.W. Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a disaster of a Potus. the only reason Bush had to raise taxes was due to him.  There is no comparison, Bush Sr was 10 times the man Reagan was.
Click to expand...

This defines Bush sr... the piece of shit globalist he was


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> A one world government guy, a globalist to the extreme. There is a reason why he was a one term president losing to a piece of shit Clinton...
> Definitely a progressive
Click to expand...

Bush was a pragmatist
Willing to do what was necessary. He had both personal and political courage


----------



## pismoe

Death Angel said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank him and 'reagan' for Amnesty ,
> 
> 
> 
> No, that would be Reagan's lying DEMOCRAT congress
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------   well then , 'reagan' was stupid and this old 'ghwb' was in on 'amnesty' with 'reagan' .  And 'reagan' was a gun controller .    See  'mulford act' that 'reagan' did as 'kali' governor .   And then 'reagan' did the 'gca' of 84 if i am not mistaken   DAngel .


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a real American, but Bush was pulling most of the strings in his time by manipulation. There was really 12-15 years of Bush. He wrote NAFTA.
> 
> Bush had Reagan shot just 70 days into his presidency.
> 
> America is already ahead of the curve with Trump, but there's 40 years of bad-doing to undo...starting with H.W. Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a disaster of a Potus. the only reason Bush had to raise taxes was due to him.  There is no comparison, Bush Sr was 10 times the man Reagan was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This defines Bush sr... the piece of shit globalist he was
Click to expand...

Shows the courage of Bush
Willing to change his position as circumstances  change


----------



## basquebromance

"George H. W. Bush, may God bless you.  A kind and gracious man.  A war hero and statesman." - Mark Levin


----------



## Marion Morrison

"Curious George" is no more.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> A one world government guy, a globalist to the extreme. There is a reason why he was a one term president losing to a piece of shit Clinton...
> Definitely a progressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was a pragmatist
> Willing to do what was necessary. He had both personal and political courage
Click to expand...

Lol
He was a piece of shit globalist... 
and a typical career politician.... spineless


----------



## toobfreak

blackhawk said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert that this is like the forth thread on the same topic.  If I were moderator, I'd ban you for a week for being too stupid or lazy to check first if there was already a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did it occur to you those threads might have been posted after mine? Feel free to ban yourself for a week for being to stupid or lazy to consider that.
Click to expand...



I did consider it, but as I'm not a moderator with the ability to know every thread history, I can only go by whatever first post appears, and no matter what thread I clicked on, your name now comes up first.  That might not be fair and I probably should have worded it better to address all those starting posts after the first, whichever one that was.  Still, it seems that everyone jumps here to be the first to post to a new topic especially a bigger one like their pathetic lives depended on it.  Frankly, to me, the Bushes, none of them are dirt to me.  HW couldn't hold a candle to Reagan, never would have been elected without walking in his shadow, and I could care less if the entire Bush Dynasty disappeared tomorrow.  Good riddance to the Old Man.  He was a crook.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a real American, but Bush was pulling most of the strings in his time by manipulation. There was really 12-15 years of Bush. He wrote NAFTA.
> 
> Bush had Reagan shot just 70 days into his presidency.
> 
> America is already ahead of the curve with Trump, but there's 40 years of bad-doing to undo...starting with H.W. Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a disaster of a Potus. the only reason Bush had to raise taxes was due to him.  There is no comparison, Bush Sr was 10 times the man Reagan was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This defines Bush sr... the piece of shit globalist he was
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the courage of Bush
> Willing to change his position as circumstances  change
Click to expand...

The reason he lost, Typical career politician.... spineless


----------



## basquebromance

After the warship USS Vincennes shot down an Iranian  commercial airliner, killing 290 civilians on July 3, 1988 "I will never apologize for the United States — I don't care what the facts are.... I'm not an apologize-for-America kind of guy." George H. W. Bush


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a new day in America! NAFTA is un/re-done!
> 
> Now if only we could bring back the 100s of thousands of lives that douchebag cost this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> NAFTA survives under a new name
Click to expand...


And a new deal for Americans. One that benefits us more.


----------



## basquebromance

"Even when George H.W. Bush tried to kick ass with the silver foot supposedly lodged in his mouth from birth, there remained an irreducible niceness to him, an appealing mixture of noblesse oblige, boy-next-door bonhomie, and parody-begging goofiness." - The New Yorker


----------



## pismoe

Oddball said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell did Americans get so dumb as to willingly and blindly elect the former head of the CIA?  And then wax nostalgic about it?
> 
> That's like, something only stupid Russians would do. . . purposely elect a spook for president.
> 
> 
> At least Barry Soetoro had the common decency to lie and have the whole establishment hide the truth and spread disinfo. about his days as an active agent.
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, look over there, he was born in Kenya. . . . NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> IKR!
> 
> And for all the Reagan lovers in the room, remember that he *DETESTED* Bush.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------    thanks for the info / comment .


----------



## basquebromance

President Trump made fun this year of "A Thousand Points Of Light", saying no one understands what it means


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## basquebromance

Andrew Ferguson: “What was most important for me, though, was that he was our last president to have been born before World War 2, and the last to have lived through it, and to have nobly served in it.”


----------



## Bush92

bear513 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...our greatest one term President. Only James Knox Polk compares. Navy pilot and war hero in Pacific during WWII. When Berlin Wall came down he could have went over there to be a part of it and gloated, but he had the good judgment not to as Gorbachev was struggling against hard liners in his country. When the coup attempt saw Gorbachev disappear for several days, he had a cool hand when nobody knew who controlled the Soviet nuclear arsenal.  Put together an international coalition to kick Iraq out of Kuwait. Had the good sense not to practice regime change in Iraq. Used Roosevelt Collary to protect U.S. interest in Central America with invasion of Panama. Lost to a liar and a draft dodger with no integrity in 1992. The cultural revolution of 1960’s and 1970’s had come home to roost. Too bad. If only he had another term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231972 View attachment 231973
Click to expand...

Those pictures are his son W Bush.


----------



## pismoe

basquebromance said:


> President Trump made fun this year of "A Thousand Points Of Light", saying no one understands what it means


--------------------------------------------------   i knew what it meant , it meant wussiness BBro .


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> Andrew Ferguson: “What was most important for me, though, was that he was our last president to have been born before World War 2, and the last to have lived through it, and to have nobly served in it.”


The farther away we get from the greatest generation of Americans...the worse we are for it.


----------



## basquebromance

"My grandfather was the greatest man I ever knew.  His life spanned the American Century—he fought in World War II ... took part in the Texas oil boom ... served out a distinguished career in public service including serving as president during the final days of the Cold War." - George P Bush


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was incredibly corrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician is corrupt.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was our last President that was actually a Patriot that served or Nation with Honor.
> 
> Love or hate his politics but he was the last of his kind in our political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> H.W. Bush was the first of his kind in shitty presidents and policies bad for the US.
> 
> He was an NWO globalist of the highest order, and purposely weakened America.
> 
> 
> Bush-Clinton-Bush Jr.-Obama
> 
> All did the same bullshit. All members of the same club, except Obama's a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the greatest President ever...
> 
> As for George H.W. Bush at least he served during World War II and did not run and hide.
> 
> Again, Obama is the greatest President ever.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was as much of a globalist as Regan, Carter, Nixon, Johnson, Kennedy, Ike, Truman and FDR...
> 
> Yeah, Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> So as you write to me about George H.W. Bush globalist ways just remember Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> President Obama is the greatest President ever but George H.W. Bush was nothing like the morons you listed including his dipshit Son...
> 
> Again Obama is the greatest President ever!
Click to expand...

Bwaaaaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaaa….How did that Hope and Change work out for you?  Or the fundamental transformation of America into a 3rd world shithole?  Why is it that Chicago his senate state, increased in murders during his 8 years?  How was it Radical Muslims under FBI investigations killed more gays in 1 day than all of ISIS did in a year?  Yeah, Obama outdid Jimmy Carter for the Greatest WORST president ever....






 Hope when he dies soon, of HIV, he can visit with the Kennedys and Bushes in Hell...Where they all can honor Lucifer.

Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


> Opening page - Dedication
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —   Lucifer.”


----------



## pismoe

basquebromance said:


> "My grandfather was the greatest man I ever knew.  His life spanned the American Century—he fought in World War II ... took part in the Texas oil boom ... served out a distinguished career in public service including serving as president during the final days of the Cold War." - George P Bush


----------------------------------------------------------   that'd be the 'mexican' jorge quote just above eh BBro ???


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

task0778 said:


> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Overall a good man.......no reason to re-hash the CIA days, foreign policy days, etc -- the egg has already hatched...


----------



## Votto

airplanemechanic said:


> RIP. I hope I live to 94.


Be careful what you wish for..................


----------



## basquebromance

Whenever I think of George HW Bush I remember this article he wrote with Brent Scowcroft in 1998 on why he chose not to topple Saddam after Desert Storm. It is haunting.


----------



## bullwinkle

I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.

He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!


----------



## bullwinkle

andaronjim said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was incredibly corrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician is corrupt.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was our last President that was actually a Patriot that served or Nation with Honor.
> 
> Love or hate his politics but he was the last of his kind in our political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> H.W. Bush was the first of his kind in shitty presidents and policies bad for the US.
> 
> He was an NWO globalist of the highest order, and purposely weakened America.
> 
> 
> Bush-Clinton-Bush Jr.-Obama
> 
> All did the same bullshit. All members of the same club, except Obama's a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the greatest President ever...
> 
> As for George H.W. Bush at least he served during World War II and did not run and hide.
> 
> Again, Obama is the greatest President ever.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was as much of a globalist as Regan, Carter, Nixon, Johnson, Kennedy, Ike, Truman and FDR...
> 
> Yeah, Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> So as you write to me about George H.W. Bush globalist ways just remember Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> President Obama is the greatest President ever but George H.W. Bush was nothing like the morons you listed including his dipshit Son...
> 
> Again Obama is the greatest President ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaaaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaaa….How did that Hope and Change work out for you?  Or the fundamental transformation of America into a 3rd world shithole?  Why is it that Chicago his senate state, increased in murders during his 8 years?  How was it Radical Muslims under FBI investigations killed more gays in 1 day than all of ISIS did in a year?  Yeah, Obama outdid Jimmy Carter for the Greatest WORST president ever....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope when he dies soon, of HIV, he can visit with the Kennedys and Bushes in Hell...Where they all can honor Lucifer.
> 
> Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> Opening page - Dedication
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —   Lucifer.”
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good Grief!  Get a grip!


----------



## JWBooth

Oddball said:


> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.


Ditto


----------



## August West

bullwinkle said:


> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!


They hate anyone who went to war against the Nazis.


----------



## basquebromance

"As an immigrant kid, I grew up watching Reagan, but the first vote I ever cast was for Bush. It was a special rite of passage and an empowering, patriotic moment, and he is forever associated with it. RIP, 41." - Gerarldo


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> A one world government guy, a globalist to the extreme. There is a reason why he was a one term president losing to a piece of shit Clinton...
> Definitely a progressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was a pragmatist
> Willing to do what was necessary. He had both personal and political courage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> He was a piece of shit globalist...
> and a typical career politician.... spineless
Click to expand...

By all means a globalist
He understood the leadership responsibilities of the US on the global stage. He did not seek to exploit it but to form international bonds that made the whole world safer


----------



## basquebromance

Today boasting & insults are viewed as strong leadership while humility & dignity are viewed as weakness. The passing of our 41st President reminds us of what true leadership looks like. This is the note he left for Pres Clinton,the man who defeated him just two months earlier:


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> President Trump made fun this year of "A Thousand Points Of Light", saying no one understands what it means


Trump is clueless when it comes to universal cooperation. He thinks those who volunteer to help others are losers


----------



## basquebromance

"President Bush stands as a model of dignity in public service. From flying combat missions in WWII, to signing the Americans with Disabilities Act and bringing the Cold War to a peaceful end, he carried his accomplishments with such humility. My condolences to the Bush family." - Tim Kaine


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> Today boasting & insults are viewed as strong leadership while humility & dignity are viewed as weakness. The passing of our 41st President reminds us of what true leadership looks like. This is the note he left for Pres Clinton,the man who defeated him just two months earlier:


Class act


----------



## basquebromance

President Bush 41 - wore many hats during his 94 years - college baseball player, fighter pilot, congressman, ambassador, CIA director, VP, President, husband, dad, granddad & great-grandad. His final role - angel. May he Rest In Peace, reunited with all those he loved in life.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> Whenever I think of George HW Bush I remember this article he wrote with Brent Scowcroft in 1998 on why he chose not to topple Saddam after Desert Storm. It is haunting.



He was wise not to listen to the war hawks
Too bad his son was not as wise


----------



## basquebromance

"President George HW Bush will be greatly missed in many ways. He was a fine man and even when he opposed your views, you knew he was doing what he thought was best for America. His yearning for a kinder and gentler nation seems more needed now than when he first called for it." - Cryin Chuck Schumer


----------



## Rustic

bullwinkle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was incredibly corrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician is corrupt.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was our last President that was actually a Patriot that served or Nation with Honor.
> 
> Love or hate his politics but he was the last of his kind in our political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> H.W. Bush was the first of his kind in shitty presidents and policies bad for the US.
> 
> He was an NWO globalist of the highest order, and purposely weakened America.
> 
> 
> Bush-Clinton-Bush Jr.-Obama
> 
> All did the same bullshit. All members of the same club, except Obama's a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the greatest President ever...
> 
> As for George H.W. Bush at least he served during World War II and did not run and hide.
> 
> Again, Obama is the greatest President ever.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was as much of a globalist as Regan, Carter, Nixon, Johnson, Kennedy, Ike, Truman and FDR...
> 
> Yeah, Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> So as you write to me about George H.W. Bush globalist ways just remember Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> President Obama is the greatest President ever but George H.W. Bush was nothing like the morons you listed including his dipshit Son...
> 
> Again Obama is the greatest President ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaaaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaaa….How did that Hope and Change work out for you?  Or the fundamental transformation of America into a 3rd world shithole?  Why is it that Chicago his senate state, increased in murders during his 8 years?  How was it Radical Muslims under FBI investigations killed more gays in 1 day than all of ISIS did in a year?  Yeah, Obama outdid Jimmy Carter for the Greatest WORST president ever....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope when he dies soon, of HIV, he can visit with the Kennedys and Bushes in Hell...Where they all can honor Lucifer.
> 
> Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> Opening page - Dedication
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —   Lucifer.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Grief!  Get a grip!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rustic

August West said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> They hate anyone who went to war against the Nazis.
Click to expand...

Only thing worse than nationalism is globalism


----------



## pismoe

bullwinkle said:


> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!


----------------------------------------------------   he along with 'reagan' messed up the USA forever for Americans , see amnesty  BWinkle .


----------



## JimBowie1958

George H W Bush was a very decent man, but often his half steps proved my costly than had he gone full bore to end conflict in victory.

His decision to not take Hussein out in 91 was a catastrophe.  His breaking his pledge on no new taxes was folly and his expansion of the H1-B visa was the beginning of the end of conservative dominance of the internet.

Despite all that, he was one of our better Presidents and our nation will miss him.


----------



## basquebromance

"Trump & Melania to attend Bush’s funeral at the Washington National Cathedral, White House says"


----------



## pismoe

basquebromance said:


> President Bush 41 - wore many hats during his 94 years - college baseball player, fighter pilot, congressman, ambassador, CIA director, VP, President, husband, dad, granddad & great-grandad. His final role - angel. May he Rest In Peace, reunited with all those he loved in life.


----------------------------------------   government employee all his life BBro .


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> The last Republican to not be batshit crazy. Respected around the world. Knew enough to not invade Iraq. Worked with Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> A one world government guy, a globalist to the extreme. There is a reason why he was a one term president losing to a piece of shit Clinton...
> Definitely a progressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was a pragmatist
> Willing to do what was necessary. He had both personal and political courage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> He was a piece of shit globalist...
> and a typical career politician.... spineless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means a globalist
> He understood the leadership responsibilities of the US on the global stage. He did not seek to exploit it but to form international bonds that made the whole world safer
Click to expand...

Lol


No thanks


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Rest In Peace.


----------



## August West

Rustic said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> They hate anyone who went to war against the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing worse than nationalism is globalism
Click to expand...

You would be a happy citizen of North Korea. The U.S. & NK vs. the world.


----------



## Taz

Lame duck president who spawned a lame duck son.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today boasting & insults are viewed as strong leadership while humility & dignity are viewed as weakness. The passing of our 41st President reminds us of what true leadership looks like. This is the note he left for Pres Clinton,the man who defeated him just two months earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class act
Click to expand...

Lol
That shows all career politicians are the same no matter what side of the aisle they pick...
“read my lips” is why he lost and was a single term president... Those tax increases were devastating to millions of people.
There’s a reason why there should be single term limits on all federally elected officials…


----------



## Flash

The Moon Bats should love Mr "Read My Lips, No New Taxes".

During the 1988 presidential campaign against anti-gun Michael Dukakis: "Read my lips, no new gun laws." Then after one month in office, he used the power of the presidency to stop all imports of "assault weapons" and held the ban until Congress could catch up with a law two months later WHICH IS STILL IN FORCE TODAY. I remember SHOT Show 1989 very well and the dark cloud which hung over the firearms industry. But the NRA kept Bush as an esteemed member so your dues were put to great use (sarcasm dripping). Daddy Bush later supported the Brady Bill and the domestic "assault weapons" ban and "hi-cap" magazine ban of 1994. Later, he globtrotted with former president Bill Clinton supporting global issues and was said to have voted in the last presidential election for leftist Hillary Clinton.

The guy was a weak minded Conservative.  A RINO.  His wishy washy Conservationism led to that asshole Slick Willy being elected. Perot would have never been a spoiler if so many Conservatives hadn't been disgruntled with Bush being a RINO.


----------



## deanrd

They reported that Trump and his wife have been invited to the funeral.

How will Trump make it all about himself?


----------



## deanrd

Imagine Trump sitting there thinking that everyone around him is thinking he's a traitor.

And they would be right.

Benedict Trump.

The smile Trump gave to Putin, won't be given to Trump.


----------



## pismoe

deanrd said:


> They reported that Trump and his wife have been invited to the funeral.
> 
> How will Trump make it all about himself?


-------------------------------   who cares  DeanRD ??


----------



## jasonnfree

Rest in peace, sir.


----------



## Hellokitty

deanrd said:


> They reported that Trump and his wife have been invited to the funeral.
> 
> How will Trump make it all about himself?



He won't have to. The left and media will make it all about TRUMP similar to how they made McCain's funeral tour all about TRUMP.


----------



## saltydancin

Gone escaping US justice as one of those burning Bush's "man is God" second coming where it doesn't take rocket science to determine the 9/11 conspiracy where it's national religion KKK Federal Lynching churchstate of hate deems a Washington, D.C. born US citizen Arab yet again as an Islam Christiananality pedophilia business also deems one a pedophile for trying to return a polyester jacket found in the road to a probable owner in asking their child to ask if it's her mothers.


----------



## deanrd

pismoe said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reported that Trump and his wife have been invited to the funeral.
> 
> How will Trump make it all about himself?
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   who cares  DeanRD ??
Click to expand...

Your kind doesn't care about respect.  Clearly.

Neither does Trump.


----------



## deanrd

saltydancin said:


> Gone escaping US justice as one of those burning Bush's "man is God" second coming where it doesn't take rocket science to determine the 9/11 conspiracy where it's national religion KKK Federal Lynching churchstate of hate deems a Washington, D.C. born US citizen Arab yet again as an Islam Christiananality pedophilia business also deems one a pedophile for trying to return a polyester jacket found in the road to a probable owner in asking their child to ask if it's her mothers.


Your Russian translation app is corrupted.


----------



## pismoe

talk about TRAITORS  RDean .  ---   Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---    they are ALL the same thing   DeanRD .


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

bullwinkle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was incredibly corrupt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician is corrupt.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was our last President that was actually a Patriot that served or Nation with Honor.
> 
> Love or hate his politics but he was the last of his kind in our political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> H.W. Bush was the first of his kind in shitty presidents and policies bad for the US.
> 
> He was an NWO globalist of the highest order, and purposely weakened America.
> 
> 
> Bush-Clinton-Bush Jr.-Obama
> 
> All did the same bullshit. All members of the same club, except Obama's a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the greatest President ever...
> 
> As for George H.W. Bush at least he served during World War II and did not run and hide.
> 
> Again, Obama is the greatest President ever.
> 
> George H.W. Bush was as much of a globalist as Regan, Carter, Nixon, Johnson, Kennedy, Ike, Truman and FDR...
> 
> Yeah, Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> So as you write to me about George H.W. Bush globalist ways just remember Obama is the greatest President ever!!!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> President Obama is the greatest President ever but George H.W. Bush was nothing like the morons you listed including his dipshit Son...
> 
> Again Obama is the greatest President ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaaaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaaa….How did that Hope and Change work out for you?  Or the fundamental transformation of America into a 3rd world shithole?  Why is it that Chicago his senate state, increased in murders during his 8 years?  How was it Radical Muslims under FBI investigations killed more gays in 1 day than all of ISIS did in a year?  Yeah, Obama outdid Jimmy Carter for the Greatest WORST president ever....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope when he dies soon, of HIV, he can visit with the Kennedys and Bushes in Hell...Where they all can honor Lucifer.
> 
> Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals
> 
> 
> 
> Opening page - Dedication
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —   Lucifer.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Grief!  Get a grip!
Click to expand...

Love it how a liberal will come around to a republican once they are dead...All during his time in office, the left demonized him for going to war with Iraq....Spending money on defense.....Raising taxes, which he promised he wouldn't....We conservatives dont forget....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

basquebromance said:


> Today boasting & insults are viewed as strong leadership while humility & dignity are viewed as weakness. The passing of our 41st President reminds us of what true leadership looks like. This is the note he left for Pres Clinton,the man who defeated him just two months earlier:


Yeah, nothing like true leadership where the US citizens got fucked in the ass, by the past 4 leaders, who all chummed up with each other...Finally a leader with BALLS, who stands up to the establishment....


----------



## Marion Morrison

andaronjim said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today boasting & insults are viewed as strong leadership while humility & dignity are viewed as weakness. The passing of our 41st President reminds us of what true leadership looks like. This is the note he left for Pres Clinton,the man who defeated him just two months earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nothing like true leadership where the US citizens got fucked in the ass, by the past 4 leaders, who all chummed up with each other...Finally a leader with BALLS, who stands up to the establishment....
Click to expand...


H.W. Bush was a chunk of the establishment.


----------



## Marion Morrison

pismoe said:


> talk about TRAITORS  RDean .  ---   Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---    they are ALL the same thing   DeanRD .



I KNEW she was Italian.

Apparently,some people in Africa don't like her very much:

Warning: Graphic References.


----------



## task0778

bullwinkle said:


> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!



I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

deanrd said:


> They reported that Trump and his wife have been invited to the funeral.
> 
> How will Trump make it all about himself?


Has CNN accused Trump of Killing the old man yet?


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> George H W Bush was a very decent man, but often his half steps proved my costly than had he gone full bore to end conflict in victory.
> 
> His decision to not take Hussein out in 91 was a catastrophe.  His breaking his pledge on no new taxes was folly and his expansion of the H1-B visa was the beginning of the end of conservative dominance of the internet.
> 
> Despite all that, he was one of our better Presidents and our nation will miss him.


He was spot on in not invading Iraq
His son should have listened

Standing by a pledge of no new taxes when a changing situation indicates otherwise is stubbornness


----------



## pismoe

task0778 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------   Can you dispute that 'reagan and bush' did amnesty in 86 and that amnesty has caused the flood of illegal aliens these past 30 some years and the current invader caravan on the border  Task ??


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reported that Trump and his wife have been invited to the funeral.
> 
> How will Trump make it all about himself?
> 
> 
> 
> Has CNN accused Trump of Killing the old man yet?
Click to expand...

That would be Trumps friends Putin and Prince Salman


----------



## bodecea

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94


Thoughts and Prayers to his family.


----------



## rightwinger

task0778 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
Click to expand...

Hatred dies hard


----------



## pismoe

telling the Truth has nothing to do with Hatred  RWinger .


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> telling the Truth has nothing to do with Hatred  RWinger .


No
Having read the posts it is hatred based on unfounded conspiracy theories


----------



## boedicca

RIP 41.   This is my favorite memory of HW:  when he and his SS detail all shaved their heads because the son of one of them was undergoing treatment for leukemia


----------



## pismoe

the stuff is to easy for people to find for them to have to lie .   Take my single bit of info for example .   'reagan' and 'ghwb' did amnesty in 1986 .   Thats no lie nor is it conspiracy   RWinger .


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
Click to expand...



That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

task0778 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
Click to expand...

   
NWO Plans To Depopulate The Earth


> *Plans are underway now, implemented by the New World Order Elite, to depopulate the planet's 6-7 billion people to a manageable level of between 500 million and 2 billion.*





> There are many means and methods of depopulation that are being employed today, the 3 primary of which include; unsustainable/exploitative international development, which leads to massive hunger, starvation and famine worldwide (at least 40 million deaths annually), the fomentation of war, hatred and military procurements throughout the nations leading to millions of deaths worldwide, and finially, the creation and spread of infectious diseases leading to global pandemic, plague and pestilence on an unprecedented scale.





> ther methods used include; the build-up and use of nuclear, chemical and biological agents, weapons and warfare, the poisoning and contamination of the planet's food and water supplies, the introduction and use of deadly pharmacuetical drugs in society, weather modification and the triggering of earthquakes, volcanic eruptions and tsunamis through electromagnetic psychotronic weapons both on Earth and in space, the promotion of homosexuality to limit population growth and spread the deadly AIDS virus, forced sterilization in countries such as China, forced vaccinations, abortion, euthanasia etc...


 
Obama called the people, to stupid to take care of themselves, so the masses must surrender their rights to a all powerful governing body...

EVIL.....all of them.....
Again, Balls, for the people....
President Trump and the new world order


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> RIP 41.   This is my favorite memory of HW:  when he and his SS detail all shaved their heads because the son of one of them was undergoing treatment for leukemia
> 
> View attachment 231998
> 
> View attachment 231997


Class act


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> the stuff is to easy for people to find for them to have to lie .   Take my single bit of info for example .   'reagan' and 'ghwb' did amnesty in 1986 .   Thats no lie nor is it conspiracy   RWinger .


Is that a reason to hate someone?

Because they accepted brown people?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Grampa Murked U said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

As a man he was like Jimmy Carter, a likable guy, as the President he was a "Read My Lips. A total asshole"..


----------



## Mac1958

He seemed like a really, really decent guy.

There were a few like him running around, during his time.

Not sure what happened.

Rest In Peace, Mr. President.
.


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP 41.   This is my favorite memory of HW:  when he and his SS detail all shaved their heads because the son of one of them was undergoing treatment for leukemia
> 
> View attachment 231998
> 
> View attachment 231997
> 
> 
> 
> Class act
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   photo opportunity   RWinger !!


----------



## bodecea

Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?

George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died


basquebromance said:


> Reagan and Bush graduated from the same college, were president and vice president, yet they never  liked each other


Reagan graduated from Yale?


----------



## JLW

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
Click to expand...

Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?
> 
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan and Bush graduated from the same college, were president and vice president, yet they never  liked each other
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan graduated from Yale?
Click to expand...

Maybe in one of his movies


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> the stuff is to easy for people to find for them to have to lie .   Take my single bit of info for example .   'reagan' and 'ghwb' did amnesty in 1986 .   Thats no lie nor is it conspiracy   RWinger .
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a reason to hate someone?
> 
> Because they accepted brown people?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   its not the elites right to socially engineer the USA   RWinger .


----------



## boedicca

Johnlaw said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
Click to expand...



Here's a little story about that: No.

I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.


----------



## pismoe

Johnlaw said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   and thats your OPINION , everyone has an opinion JLaw .


----------



## JLW

boedicca said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
Click to expand...

Sad. I will not derail this thread except to say that you have closed your mind and only wish to live in an echo chamber.

I voted for G. H.W. Bush.  He was far from perfect, but in most respects a decent and honest man.  His type of moderate Republicanism   is dead, with many of their ideas merged with the Democratic party.  Obama had  more in common with Bush Republicanism than Trump.


----------



## JLW

pismoe said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   and thats your OPINION , everyone has an opinion JLaw .
Click to expand...


With all due respect it is not opinion if you can go back and read the posts for yourself, Pismoe.


----------



## pismoe

i don't like Moderates 'rinos' repubs or 'gop' , too me they are more dangerous than lefties and dems  JLaw .  ----------------   ---  Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---   they are ALL the same as they 'yuck' it up  JLaw .


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H W Bush was a very decent man, but often his half steps proved my costly than had he gone full bore to end conflict in victory.
> 
> His decision to not take Hussein out in 91 was a catastrophe.  His breaking his pledge on no new taxes was folly and his expansion of the H1-B visa was the beginning of the end of conservative dominance of the internet.
> 
> Despite all that, he was one of our better Presidents and our nation will miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> He was spot on in not invading Iraq
> His son should have listened
> 
> Standing by a pledge of no new taxes when a changing situation indicates otherwise is stubbornness
Click to expand...

Raising taxes was devastating to millions of Americans... always is


----------



## pismoe

and as 'gwb' admitted , me and 'clinton' are Brothers from different Mothers  JLaw .


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
Click to expand...

Globalism is all about hate


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Rustic

pismoe said:


> i don't like Moderates 'rinos' repubs or 'gop' , too me they are more dangerous than lefties and dems  JLaw .  ----------------   ---  Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---   they are ALL the same as the 'yuck' it up  JLaw .


That photo is all kinds of fucked up...


----------



## Old Yeller

Now we get to watch the phony MSM gush in their "quiet" voices for 7 days.   The same ones recently trashing HW for grabbing a rear end from a wheelchair?  Huh?  Yet leftist filth ate it up as a way to attack conservatives.


----------



## Rustic

Johnlaw said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
Click to expand...

New World order is all about hate...


----------



## Rustic

Johnlaw said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad. I will not derail this thread except to say that you have closed your mind and only wish to live in an echo chamber.
> 
> I voted for G. H.W. Bush.  He was far from perfect, but in most respects a decent and honest man.  His type of moderate Republicanism   is dead, with many of their ideas merged with the Democratic party.  Obama had  more in common with Bush Republicanism than Trump.
Click to expand...

George Bush Senior was a progressive and a one world government globalist


----------



## Death Angel

Penelope said:


> Reagan was a disaster of a Potus. the only reason Bush had to raise taxes was due to him. There is no comparison, Bush Sr was 10 times the man Reagan was.


A disaster for the commie/Obama/Hillary agenda.


----------



## boedicca

Johnlaw said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad. I will not derail this thread except to say that you have closed your mind and only wish to live in an echo chamber.
> 
> I voted for G. H.W. Bush.  He was far from perfect, but in most respects a decent and honest man.  His type of moderate Republicanism   is dead, with many of their ideas merged with the Democratic party.  Obama had  more in common with Bush Republicanism than Trump.
Click to expand...



Oh blah blah blah so sleepy....zzzzz.

There are no moderate Dems anymore either.   This topic of fringe polarization is discussed frequently on this board.   The RW fringe does not engage in the riots, terrorism, silencing etc. that the LW fringe performs.


----------



## RealDave

Oddball said:


> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.


 assfuck.


----------



## RealDave

George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.

He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.

HE cared about the environment.

Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.

He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.  

He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.

Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.

I voted for him twice.


----------



## RealDave

Old Yeller said:


> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.


One Trump trip to the golf course.


----------



## RealDave

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...


Yet another low life piece oif fucking shit trashing a veterans service to his country.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, this man lived a Glorious Life, and now he is Dead, it`s not like we didn`t know it was coming, in and out of the hospital, it was only a matter of time, now move on, the family will shed the tears & and have the grief! 

"GTP"


----------



## pismoe

the only thing i liked during his 'prezidency' was 'the highway of death' from 'kuwait to iraq' .  Course he was simply 'prezident' and the planning for that 'highway of death' was done by General Norman Schwarzkopf    RDave .


----------



## RealDave

xband said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Read this & shove it up your ass to worthless fuck.
> 
> In what way was HW Bush a war hero? HW Bush was a fighter pilot who crashed his aircraft into the sea but was saved by a United States sewer pipe, submarine. HW Bush never engaged the enemy in battle.
Click to expand...

On this day in 1944, future President George Herbert Walker Bush is serving as a torpedo bomber pilot in the Pacific theater of World War II when his squadron is attacked by Japanese anti-aircraft guns. Bush was forced to bail out of the plane over the ocean. According to the Navy’s records, Bush’s squadron was conducting a bombing mission on a Japanese installation on the island of Chi Chi Jima in the Pacific when they encountered heavy anti-aircraft fire. The engine on Bush’s plane was set ablaze, yet Bush managed to release his bombs and head back toward the aircraft carrier San Jacinto before bailing out over the water. Three other crew members perished in the attack. After floating on a raft for four hours, a submarine crew fished a safe but exhausted Bush out of the water.  His bravery in action earned him a Distinguished Flying Cross. The previous June, Bush had experienced a similar close call with death when he was forced to make a crash landing on water after a bombing run; a U.S. destroyer crew rescued him from the sea. After his harrowing experience near Chi Chi Jima, Bush returned to the San Jacinto and continued to pilot torpedo bombers in several successful missions. Over the course of 1944, while his squadron suffered a 300 percent casualty rate among its pilots, an undaunted Bush won three Air Medals as well as a Presidential Unit Citation. In total, Bush flew 58 combat missions during the war. In December 1944, Bush was reassigned to Norfolk Naval Base in Norfolk, Virginia, where he was tasked with training new pilots. He received an honorable discharge from the Navy in September 1945 after the Japanese surrender.


----------



## boedicca

RealDave said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.
> 
> 
> 
> One Trump trip to the golf course.
Click to expand...



Could you possible be more dull?


----------



## Oddball

bullwinkle said:


> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!


----------



## RealDave

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.
> 
> 
> 
> One Trump trip to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you possible be more dull?
Click to expand...

 So, some assfuck & bitching about the cost of honoring  Bush & yet does not care about Trump's costs on hie[s golfing trips is a fiucking asshole.


----------



## JLW

pismoe said:


> i don't like Moderates 'rinos' repubs or 'gop' , too me they are more dangerous than lefties and dems  JLaw .  ----------------   ---  Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---   they are ALL the same as they 'yuck' it up  JLaw .


RINOs is just another term for Eisenhower Republicans, and, now increasingly, Reagan Republicans.  These so-called RINOs ,as G.H.W. Bush,  were the true Republicans before the  party was hijacked by populists and the Rush Limbaugh/Sean Hannity arm of the party. The once fringe arm of the party is now in  control of the Republican apparatus, thus, the ostracism of those that came before, Pismoe.


----------



## pismoe

don't know your age but watch your blood pressure   RDave ,


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Bush was a war hero and just as big a monster as CIA leader. He was up to his ass in the Kennedy coup and cover up.
RIP, you bastard.


----------



## boedicca

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.
> 
> 
> 
> One Trump trip to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you possible be more dull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, some assfuck & bitching about the cost of honoring  Bush & yet does not care about Trump's costs on hie[s golfing trips is a fiucking asshole.
Click to expand...



You are a loon.


----------



## Olde Europe

As politicians go, he was as crooked as they come, while capable of feigning the patrician on TV.  He was the head of the eff'n CIA and VP while the worst of the atrocities the U.S. perpetrated against Central and South America happened (the legacy of which we're living through right now), probably hip deep in Iran-Contra, but getting away with it, as usual with sons of privilege.  As it turned out, the worst blot on his record was probably to spawn what rode to college, to business failure while still getting rich, to the governor's mansion and then to becoming #43, all on daddy's coat-tails.  And this mass-murderous clown then rode to war on Iraq, and to a second term on the coat-tails of 9/11, which was when we learned that there's much, much worse than GHWB.

R.I.P.


----------



## bodecea

Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?

George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died
George H.W. Bush has died


boedicca said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
Click to expand...

So...you're basically not interested in finding out that most of the nasty comments were made by known RWrs here....OK.


----------



## pismoe

Johnlaw said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like Moderates 'rinos' repubs or 'gop' , too me they are more dangerous than lefties and dems  JLaw .  ----------------   ---  Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---   they are ALL the same as they 'yuck' it up  JLaw .
> 
> 
> 
> RINOs is just another term for Eisenhower Republicans, and, now increasingly, Reagan Republicans.  These so-called RINOs ,as G.H.W. Bush,  were the true Republicans before the  party was hijacked by populists and the Rush Limbaugh/Sean Hannity arm of the party. The once fringe arm of the party is now in  control of the Republican apparatus, thus, the ostracism of those that came before, Pismoe.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------  i liked 'IKE's' Operation Wetback' and my parents voted for him but i was a very young tike  .   IKE sure cleaned up the USA for my generation all the way up to 'reagan - bush' messing things up with their amnesty in 1986  which messes things up for other young Americans .    I guess that i was just lucky JLaw ,


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> So...you're basically not interested in finding out that most of the nasty comments were made by known RWrs here....OK.


You should be so courageous when the scumbucket is from your team...But we all know you're not....You'll clutch your pearls and wag your finger just like the other Stockholm syndrome suffering bootlickers are doing right here.


----------



## Old Yeller

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.
> 
> 
> 
> One Trump trip to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you possible be more dull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, some assfuck & bitching about the cost of honoring  Bush & yet does not care about Trump's costs on hie[s golfing trips is a fiucking asshole.
Click to expand...



Trump produces more in 1 minute than he costs over 8 years unlike the vacationing gofing fundraising Manchurian muslim. $22T in debt due to you and your kind.  Will kill your retirement yet you cheer for more waste.


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?
> 
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you're basically not interested in finding out that most of the nasty comments were made by known RWrs here....OK.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   just the AMNESTY 'by 'reagan - bush; is enough reason to have no use for any 'bush'   Bode .


----------



## Old Yeller

bodecea said:


> Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?
> 
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you're basically not interested in finding out that most of the nasty comments were made by known RWrs here....OK.
Click to expand...



First t


bodecea said:


> Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?
> 
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am amazed at the vileness.   While everyone has their faults, I do not believe any of the nonsense that some state about him in this thread.   But some people will believe anything about someone if it serves their personal biases.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you're basically not interested in finding out that most of the nasty comments were made by known RWrs here....OK.
Click to expand...



Apparently the gloves are off BO.  You commee puke are finally getting back what you dish out 24-7.  See you in the streets when the war starts that you all have asked for.


----------



## bodecea

Old Yeller said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?
> 
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you're basically not interested in finding out that most of the nasty comments were made by known RWrs here....OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First t
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an observation....what do all the posters who made these comments about the passing of Former President Bush have in common?
> 
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> George H.W. Bush has died
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred dies hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you loons grow crops of hate and feed on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you have chosen not to read all the conservative posts on this thread just filled with venom against George H.W. Bush.  Open your mind and you may have a change of opinion who is fostering hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little story about that: No.
> 
> I'm not interested in reading every post in every thread.  I am here purely for my own amusement.  And I note that the most virulent mainstream hate is spread by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you're basically not interested in finding out that most of the nasty comments were made by known RWrs here....OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the gloves are off BO.  You commee puke are finally getting back what you dish out 24-7.  See you in the streets when the war starts that you all have asked for.
Click to expand...

Sure, Shirley.....


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.


His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> "Trump & Melania to attend Bush’s funeral at the Washington National Cathedral, White House says"


Are they invited this time?


----------



## Rustic

Johnlaw said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like Moderates 'rinos' repubs or 'gop' , too me they are more dangerous than lefties and dems  JLaw .  ----------------   ---  Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---   they are ALL the same as they 'yuck' it up  JLaw .
> 
> 
> 
> RINOs is just another term for Eisenhower Republicans, and, now increasingly, Reagan Republicans.  These so-called RINOs ,as G.H.W. Bush,  were the true Republicans before the  party was hijacked by populists and the Rush Limbaugh/Sean Hannity arm of the party. The once fringe arm of the party is now in  control of the Republican apparatus, thus, the ostracism of those that came before, Pismoe.
Click to expand...

Career politicians no different than the other side...


----------



## depotoo

He had a Dem controlled legislature.





Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

deanrd said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone escaping US justice as one of those burning Bush's "man is God" second coming where it doesn't take rocket science to determine the 9/11 conspiracy where it's national religion KKK Federal Lynching churchstate of hate deems a Washington, D.C. born US citizen Arab yet again as an Islam Christiananality pedophilia business also deems one a pedophile for trying to return a polyester jacket found in the road to a probable owner in asking their child to ask if it's her mothers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Russian translation app is corrupted.
Click to expand...


There's that "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" master race lynching enforcement master plan judgement...…


----------



## Oddball

depotoo said:


> He had a Dem controlled legislature.


He had veto power and no way to be overridden.

He was a political coward, who pissed away all the goodwill from Reagan that got him elected.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Oddball said:


> He had veto power and no way to be overridden.
> 
> He was a political coward, who pissed away all the goodwill from Reagan that got him elected.


More likely he was a globalist puppet (remember the "New World Order") who ruled as a fake Reaganite
patriot while he paved the way for America's demise (just like his sonny did).


----------



## Tresha91203

Condolences to his family. He's with Barbara, now, again. <3


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Baz Ares

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94



Will the Bush klan let the Great Douche attend the funeral?
They should shut the door on the Great Con Man Grifter pornstar raw dogger Sicko Orange Douche..


----------



## depotoo

Tresha91203 said:


> Condolences to his family. He's with Barbara, now, again. <3


And with Robin


----------



## blackhawk

Baz Ares said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Bush klan let the Great Douche attend the funeral?
> They should shut the door on the Great Con Man Grifter pornstar raw dogger Sicko Orange Douche..
Click to expand...

I see another useless response from the asshole gallery has arrived.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the world felt less evil this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy:
> 
> How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with George H.W. Bush? Sins of the father?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Visited to 4-5 generations.
Click to expand...


Only assholes talk ill of the dead and you are definitely an asshole!  Change your user name and avatar please.  It is embarrassing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

basquebromance said:


> Reagan and Bush graduated from the same college, were president and vice president, yet they never  liked each other



Oh, please! Where did you dig up that double lie?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> Reagan was a real American, but Bush was pulling most of the strings in his time by manipulation. There was really 12-15 years of Bush. He wrote NAFTA.
> 
> Bush had Reagan shot just 70 days into his presidency.
> 
> America is already ahead of the curve with Trump, but there's 40 years of bad-doing to undo...starting with H.W. Bush.



OK, you have gone full wing nut!  Have someone call 911 as you seem to be in the middle of a stroke!


----------



## Baz Ares

Rustic said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like Moderates 'rinos' repubs or 'gop' , too me they are more dangerous than lefties and dems  JLaw .  ----------------   ---  Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---   they are ALL the same as they 'yuck' it up  JLaw .
> 
> 
> 
> RINOs is just another term for Eisenhower Republicans, and, now increasingly, Reagan Republicans.  These so-called RINOs ,as G.H.W. Bush,  were the true Republicans before the  party was hijacked by populists and the Rush Limbaugh/Sean Hannity arm of the party. The once fringe arm of the party is now in  control of the Republican apparatus, thus, the ostracism of those that came before, Pismoe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Career politicians no different than the other side...
Click to expand...

So I guess you feel the same about the Great Douche 2017 Tax Scam that adds 3-6 Trillion plus to the National debt over 10 years to be
paid by the 92% of Americans that got no or very little temp benefits from it.
The Dems need to repeal this BS 2017 Tax cuts for the top 8% only. And Have the money
they kept outside the USA taxed at 89% . For their crimes against America.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
Click to expand...


Goodbye fuckwad!  There is no redeeming value in you!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
Click to expand...


He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

I remember getting a house during Bush 41 term.  My Mortgage was 10 3/4 % down from 15% but what George did also, was take away the interest deduction for credit cards.  Used to be banks, had to pay the interest, because they collected it from the user, and that money became the banks, but after liberal George did away with it, the money that the user gave to the banks, was also paid by the user in taxes, so the banks could make obscene profits.  George was a big asshole for that also...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
Click to expand...



Shut the fuck up ..


Your brain died years ago


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Penelope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a real American, but Bush was pulling most of the strings in his time by manipulation. There was really 12-15 years of Bush. He wrote NAFTA.
> 
> Bush had Reagan shot just 70 days into his presidency.
> 
> America is already ahead of the curve with Trump, but there's 40 years of bad-doing to undo...starting with H.W. Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a disaster of a Potus. the only reason Bush had to raise taxes was due to him.  There is no comparison, Bush Sr was 10 times the man Reagan was.
Click to expand...


You just had to chime in with your latest contribution of idiocy.  I am so tired of people like you who cannot poor piss out of a boot with the instructions written on the heel!

Goodbye libtard!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

basquebromance said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last Republican I voted for President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the president who took office the year i was born
Click to expand...


Teddy Roosevelt?  Man, you are freaking ancient!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
Click to expand...


I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
Click to expand...



You couldn't carry my tool belt.


..


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
Click to expand...



.
My weiner is smarter than you, your nothing we seen that on the thread of the kid smacking down a teacher.

.


----------



## Baz Ares

Interesting...






And YALE SUCKS ALWAYS!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
Click to expand...


damn bro. 

And hella modest, too. Amirite?

What if I said you're wrong and can prove it?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OK, you have gone full wing nut!  Have someone call 911 as you seem to be in the middle of a stroke!



Please do elaborate on your rationalization for that post. I most certainly am capable of supporting my position, you?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Baz Ares said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> View attachment 232063
> 
> And YALE SUCKS ALWAYS!




And your post means what?


----------



## basquebromance

"I was very much looking forward to having a press conference just prior to leaving Argentina because we have had such great success in our dealing with various countries and their leaders at the G20...However, out of respect for the Bush Family and former President George H.W. Bush we will wait until after the funeral to have a press conference." - President Trump


a class act! A CLASS ACT!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans and other people for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> There probably should be a "hundreds" in front of that thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
Click to expand...


Why would I want to carry your tool belt?  You would be working for me!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My weiner is smarter than you, your nothing we seen that on the thread of the kid smacking down a teacher.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


If you are so smart, why did you just quote your own post?

What thread was?  Was it another thread where you demonstrated the reading comprehension and thought processes of an 8 year-old?


----------



## basquebromance

"i do not like broccoli. and i havent liked it since i was a little kid and my mother made me eat it. and i'm president and i'm not going to eat any more broccoli" - George HW Bush. at age 65, speaking at news conference about his Air Force One broccoli ban


----------



## Wyatt earp

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your the evil bastard.. again what kind of piece of shit who celebrate when a man dies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to carry your tool belt?  You would be working for me!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't work for you because you're a dumb ass.

You could pay me a million dollars a year and I would tell you to shove it up your ass .


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to carry your tool belt?  You would be working for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't work for you because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> You could pay me a million dollars a year and I would tell you to shove it up your ass .
Click to expand...


You sir are a fucking moron..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be in the middle of a stroke right now.  He might not live another day!  His brain is dying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to carry your tool belt?  You would be working for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't work for you because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> You could pay me a million dollars a year and I would tell you to shove it up your ass .
Click to expand...


You cannot point to single thing that I have said wrong except in your own uneducated and ill-prepared opinion.  Now, STFU and start putting that tool belt to use installing a zipper in your face!


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> the only thing i liked during his 'prezidency' was 'the highway of death' from 'kuwait to iraq' .  Course he was simply 'prezident' and the planning for that 'highway of death' was done by General Norman Schwarzkopf    RDave .


Bush not only called the shots but built a coalition
Something today’s republicans can’t do


----------



## Wyatt earp

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to carry your tool belt?  You would be working for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't work for you because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> You could pay me a million dollars a year and I would tell you to shove it up your ass .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot point to single thing that I have said wrong except in your own uneducated and ill-prepared opinion.  Now, STFU and start putting that tool belt to use installing a zipper in your face!
Click to expand...


Your attitude..no one likes working for a prick like you .


----------



## bullwinkle

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.
> 
> 
> 
> One Trump trip to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you possible be more dull?
Click to expand...

Are you looking in a mirror as you type that?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to carry your tool belt?  You would be working for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't work for you because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> You could pay me a million dollars a year and I would tell you to shove it up your ass .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot point to single thing that I have said wrong except in your own uneducated and ill-prepared opinion.  Now, STFU and start putting that tool belt to use installing a zipper in your face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attitude..no one likes working for a prick like you .
Click to expand...


That's funny!  I just received my second promotion in my 7 months working for my defense contractor, and I didn't even apply for the job!  After they interviewed all the applicants, they asked me to take the job because no one else measured up.

Being a prick is all depending on your point of view.  If you are a fuck-up, you think of me as being a prick.  If you do your job, you will think of me as the best boss you ever had.  I am a great guy, until you piss me off, and you, dumbass, piss people off with your idiocy!


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> "i do not like broccoli. and i havent liked it since i was a little kid and my mother made me eat it. and i'm president and i'm not going to eat any more broccoli" - George HW Bush. at age 65, speaking at news conference about his Air Force One broccoli ban


Power hungry


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing i liked during his 'prezidency' was 'the highway of death' from 'kuwait to iraq' .  Course he was simply 'prezident' and the planning for that 'highway of death' was done by General Norman Schwarzkopf    RDave .
> 
> 
> 
> Bush not only called the shots but built a coalition
> Something today’s republicans can’t do
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   think it was mostly the USA flying off aircraft carriers that built the Highway of Death    RWinger .


----------



## bullwinkle

Oddball said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the vileness some here have displayed.  Looks like Shakespeare was right that a man's shortcomings live on while the good gets buried.  But what we give is what we get, so I fully expect all those who highlight faults and ignore the good in a soul to be remembered for the worst in them in epitaph.
> 
> He was a man who tried to the best of his ability, and he won more than he lost.  RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232008
Click to expand...

Good one, oddball!  Can't wait to read YOUR obit and it's list of accomplishments, Tovarich.


----------



## basquebromance

"President George H.W. Bush led a long, successful and beautiful life.  Whenever I was with him I saw his absolute joy for life and true pride in his family. His accomplishments were great from beginning to end. He was a truly wonderful man and will be missed by all!" - Trump


----------



## bullwinkle

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bush was a war hero and just as big a monster as CIA leader. He was up to his ass in the Kennedy coup and cover up.
> RIP, you bastard.


You figure he covered for Ted Cruz' father?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the world felt less evil this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy:
> 
> How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with George H.W. Bush? Sins of the father?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Visited to 4-5 generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only assholes talk ill of the dead and you are definitely an asshole!  Change your user name and avatar please.  It is embarrassing.
Click to expand...


Put. The. Bottle. Down.

It will be OK.


----------



## boedicca

bullwinkle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will this cost taxpayers? Money is no object for "them"......to grandstand.
> 
> 
> 
> One Trump trip to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you possible be more dull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you looking in a mirror as you type that?
Click to expand...



Is this what you pass off as wit?

SAD!


----------



## Marion Morrison

bullwinkle said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a war hero and just as big a monster as CIA leader. He was up to his ass in the Kennedy coup and cover up.
> RIP, you bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> You figure he covered for Ted Cruz' father?
Click to expand...


I figure Ted Cruz Daddy involved 150% less than Bush in that.


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing i liked during his 'prezidency' was 'the highway of death' from 'kuwait to iraq' .  Course he was simply 'prezident' and the planning for that 'highway of death' was done by General Norman Schwarzkopf    RDave .
> 
> 
> 
> Bush not only called the shots but built a coalition
> Something today’s republicans can’t do
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   coaltions are alright at times .  Course , thats only true if they do as they are told  RWinger .


----------



## RealDave

basquebromance said:


> "I was very much looking forward to having a press conference just prior to leaving Argentina because we have had such great success in our dealing with various countries and their leaders at the G20...However, out of respect for the Bush Family and former President George H.W. Bush we will wait until after the funeral to have a press conference." - President Trump
> 
> 
> a class act! A CLASS ACT!


Like when he Trashed HW during his campaign.


----------



## rightwinger

Can’t wait to see the interaction between Trump and the real presidents at the funeral


----------



## RealDave

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
Click to expand...


Reagan's debt was killing this country.  He did what had to be done.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up ..
> 
> 
> Your brain died years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ten times more educated and reasoned than anyone else on this message board.  The fact you don't realize that is a testament to your own mental shortcomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't carry my tool belt.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to carry your tool belt?  You would be working for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't work for you because you're a dumb ass.
> 
> You could pay me a million dollars a year and I would tell you to shove it up your ass .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sir are a fucking moron..
Click to expand...


Oh, you are so talented!  You just quoted your own post and called yourself a "fucking moron!"

How do you do it?  I am so not impressed!


----------



## bullwinkle

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
Click to expand...

Rustic, I don't think the GHWB tax increases were devastating at all.  Matter of fact, his work was the preamble to Clinton's ability to bring our debt almost to zero.  Clinton built on 41's base work.  And even then, during Clinton, we had more cops and a burst of technology.  

As for tax cuts...it is said that next year is going to be a rude awakening when we do our taxes.  Some are predicting that in balance it may work out to be a tax increase for many of us.  Let us know how it works out for you, rustic!


----------



## pismoe

RealDave said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I was very much looking forward to having a press conference just prior to leaving Argentina because we have had such great success in our dealing with various countries and their leaders at the G20...However, out of respect for the Bush Family and former President George H.W. Bush we will wait until after the funeral to have a press conference." - President Trump
> 
> 
> a class act! A CLASS ACT!
> 
> 
> 
> Like when he Trashed HW during his campaign.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------   'a tousand points of light ' is wussy , TRUMP made fun of the 'old bush' and it was alright by me .   Course i didn't remember until you mentioned the trashing RDave .  ---  'Offensive' and 'uncalled for': Bush 41 defenders slam Trump - CNNPolitics  ---  now i reemember and TRUMP makes some good points  RDave .


----------



## basquebromance

George HW Bush wore the uniform in WWII, and married his sweetheart as soon as he came home. like from a movie!


----------



## basquebromance

here's a story for all you under 18 year old kids who read the board but cant post:

Bush was flying a mission over a Japanese island, his plane was struck by enemy fire, but he kept going, diving at two hundred miles per hour, until he dropped his bombs and hit the target, he shouted for his flight mates to bail out and then did so himself. alone in the south pacific, he swam to the tiny rubber raft that had been his seat cushion. he was rescued by a submarine.


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Can’t wait to see the interaction between Trump and the real presidents at the funeral



The snobby bastards might disinvite him.

I'm sure he'll do whatever I would do, maybe with more decorum.

He has a smidgen more than me.

Usually I'm in the IDGAF zone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

basquebromance said:


> here's a story for all you under 18 year old kids who read the board but cant post:
> 
> Bush was flying a mission over a Japanese island, his plane was struck by enemy fire, but he kept going, diving at two hundred miles per hour, until he dropped his bombs and hit the target, he shouted for his flight mates to bail out and then did so himself. alone in the south pacific, he swam to the tiny rubber raft that had been his seat cushion. he was rescued by a submarine.



How come all 3 of the other guys died?

Seems suspicious to me.


----------



## Papageorgio

Thoughts and prayers to the Bush family. RIP 41.


----------



## Rustic

Baz Ares said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like Moderates 'rinos' repubs or 'gop' , too me they are more dangerous than lefties and dems  JLaw .  ----------------   ---  Lady Gaga Poses for Photo with Five Former U.S. Presidents  ---   they are ALL the same as they 'yuck' it up  JLaw .
> 
> 
> 
> RINOs is just another term for Eisenhower Republicans, and, now increasingly, Reagan Republicans.  These so-called RINOs ,as G.H.W. Bush,  were the true Republicans before the  party was hijacked by populists and the Rush Limbaugh/Sean Hannity arm of the party. The once fringe arm of the party is now in  control of the Republican apparatus, thus, the ostracism of those that came before, Pismoe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Career politicians no different than the other side...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess you feel the same about the Great Douche 2017 Tax Scam that adds 3-6 Trillion plus to the National debt over 10 years to be
> paid by the 92% of Americans that got no or very little temp benefits from it.
> The Dems need to repeal this BS 2017 Tax cuts for the top 8% only. And Have the money
> they kept outside the USA taxed at 89% . For their crimes against America.
Click to expand...

The federal takes more spends more thanks to the deep state...


----------



## basquebromance

Marion Morrison said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a story for all you under 18 year old kids who read the board but cant post:
> 
> Bush was flying a mission over a Japanese island, his plane was struck by enemy fire, but he kept going, diving at two hundred miles per hour, until he dropped his bombs and hit the target, he shouted for his flight mates to bail out and then did so himself. alone in the south pacific, he swam to the tiny rubber raft that had been his seat cushion. he was rescued by a submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come all 3 of the other guys died?
> 
> Seems suspicious to me.
Click to expand...

i have more to say on that later. too busy watching soccer! ALWAYS THE SOCCER!


----------



## basquebromance

Bush was a fine athlete. a first baseman and captain of the Yale baseball team

Barbara came to all his games, including when she was pregnant with W. luckily, the stadium included a double-wide seat designed for William Howard Taft


----------



## Rustic

bullwinkle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic, I don't think the GHWB tax increases were devastating at all.  Matter of fact, his work was the preamble to Clinton's ability to bring our debt almost to zero.  Clinton built on 41's base work.  And even then, during Clinton, we had more cops and a burst of technology.
> 
> As for tax cuts...it is said that next year is going to be a rude awakening when we do our taxes.  Some are predicting that in balance it may work out to be a tax increase for many of us.  Let us know how it works out for you, rustic!
Click to expand...

We are an overtaxed society, all of America


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan's debt was killing this country.  He did what had to be done.
Click to expand...

Lol
Tell that to the millions of Americans taxed into poverty


----------



## basquebromance

"Dad excelled in the classroom, graduating in just 2 years. I attended his commencement in mother's arms, dozing through the ceremony. it wouldnt be the last time i slept through a Yale lecture" - W


----------



## basquebromance

"i would bug him to tell stories from the war. he refused to brag. but mom would. she adored him, so did I. i never had to search for a role model. i was the son of George Bush

my greatest joy is that i was raised in West Texas" - W


----------



## bullwinkle

Rustic said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic, I don't think the GHWB tax increases were devastating at all.  Matter of fact, his work was the preamble to Clinton's ability to bring our debt almost to zero.  Clinton built on 41's base work.  And even then, during Clinton, we had more cops and a burst of technology.
> 
> As for tax cuts...it is said that next year is going to be a rude awakening when we do our taxes.  Some are predicting that in balance it may work out to be a tax increase for many of us.  Let us know how it works out for you, rustic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are an overtaxed society, all of America
Click to expand...

Right, you want EVERYTHING at a cost of NOTHING.  Grids, infrastructure, rewired schools, clean water, class A roads, world class technology, superior weaponry, healthcare and research...all the goodies of a supreme super power, but without cost to its beneficiaries.  I know, let's make Mexico pay for it.  And hire, then stiff, a bunch of Norwegians to rake our forests.  And after all crops of fruit and veggies are in and distributed, deport all the pickers too.  And who needs food inspectors when suppliers tell us  when asked that their meat is safe.


----------



## basquebromance

Bush was famous for catching pop-ups behind his back on the baseball field, a trick he learned in college!

W tried to emulate him and ended up with a lot of bruises on his shoulders!


----------



## Rustic

bullwinkle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic, I don't think the GHWB tax increases were devastating at all.  Matter of fact, his work was the preamble to Clinton's ability to bring our debt almost to zero.  Clinton built on 41's base work.  And even then, during Clinton, we had more cops and a burst of technology.
> 
> As for tax cuts...it is said that next year is going to be a rude awakening when we do our taxes.  Some are predicting that in balance it may work out to be a tax increase for many of us.  Let us know how it works out for you, rustic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are an overtaxed society, all of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, you want EVERYTHING at a cost of NOTHING.  Grids, infrastructure, rewired schools, clean water, class A roads, world class technology, superior weaponry, healthcare and research...all the goodies of a supreme super power, but without cost to its beneficiaries.  I know, let's make Mexico pay for it.  And hire, then stiff, a bunch of Norwegians to rake our forests.  And after all crops of fruit and veggies are in and distributed, deport all the pickers too.  And who needs food inspectors when suppliers tell us  when asked that their meat is safe.
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

basquebromance said:


> here's a story for all you under 18 year old kids who read the board but cant post:
> 
> Bush was flying a mission over a Japanese island, his plane was struck by enemy fire, but he kept going, diving at two hundred miles per hour, until he dropped his bombs and hit the target, he shouted for his flight mates to bail out and then did so himself. alone in the south pacific, he swam to the tiny rubber raft that had been his seat cushion. he was rescued by a submarine.


----------------------------------------------   and to the 18 year old American young adults  . You will have a lots more problems getting good paying jobs like i had on the RailRoad and the jobs for me were available just for the asking .  That problem is due to all these imported third worlders in the USA competing for the jobs like the RailRoad Job i had  .  ----------------   And your kids school rooms will be full of foreigners who may not speak good English and who don't like REAL American History or REAL Americans .    And the problems for you are due to the 1986 'reagan - bush' Amnesty and then the illegal aliens flood the USA since the 'reagan - bush' Amnesty and which 'ghwb' was a part of .


----------



## basquebromance

"when i ran for president, i told folks i had my daddy's eyes & my mother's mouth. i said it to get a laugh, but it was true" - W


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see the interaction between Trump and the real presidents at the funeral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snobby bastards might disinvite him.
> 
> I'm sure he'll do whatever I would do, maybe with more decorum.
> 
> He has a smidgen more than me.
> 
> Usually I'm in the IDGAF zone.
Click to expand...

Trump will come

He will be treated like the creepy uncle at thanksgiving


----------



## basquebromance

"as i got older, i came to see that my parents' love was unconditional. i know because i tested it. i had 2 car wrecks when i was 14. my parents still loved me. i took dad's car, charged in reverse carelessly, and tore the door off. i poured Vodka in my little sister Doro's goldfish and killed it. at time i was surly, demanding, and brash. despite it all, my parents still loved me.

eventually their patient love affected me. when you know you have unconditional love, there is no point in rebellion and no need to fear failure" - W


----------



## task0778

Rustic said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> George HW Bush is one of my favorite Presidents and one of the best.
> 
> He did what was best for the country even if it hurt him politically.
> 
> HE cared about the environment.
> 
> Under HW, we installed a cap & trade to cure acid rain.
> 
> He put together a coalition & Desert Storm was one of the best military operations ever.
> 
> He knew the country's debt was an issue & installed a tax increase ti help control it even though it broke a campaign promise.
> 
> Politics were irrelevant, Country first & always.  Just like his military service.
> 
> I voted for him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> His Tax increases were devastating to millions of Americans… Always are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic, I don't think the GHWB tax increases were devastating at all.  Matter of fact, his work was the preamble to Clinton's ability to bring our debt almost to zero.  Clinton built on 41's base work.  And even then, during Clinton, we had more cops and a burst of technology.
> 
> As for tax cuts...it is said that next year is going to be a rude awakening when we do our taxes.  Some are predicting that in balance it may work out to be a tax increase for many of us.  Let us know how it works out for you, rustic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are an overtaxed society, all of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, you want EVERYTHING at a cost of NOTHING.  Grids, infrastructure, rewired schools, clean water, class A roads, world class technology, superior weaponry, healthcare and research...all the goodies of a supreme super power, but without cost to its beneficiaries.  I know, let's make Mexico pay for it.  And hire, then stiff, a bunch of Norwegians to rake our forests.  And after all crops of fruit and veggies are in and distributed, deport all the pickers too.  And who needs food inspectors when suppliers tell us  when asked that their meat is safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Me, for one.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see the interaction between Trump and the real presidents at the funeral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snobby bastards might disinvite him.
> 
> I'm sure he'll do whatever I would do, maybe with more decorum.
> 
> He has a smidgen more than me.
> 
> Usually I'm in the IDGAF zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will come
> 
> He will be treated like the creepy uncle at thanksgiving
Click to expand...

A devil in disguise...






The New world order... mourns


----------



## pismoe

i hear that he used to like to ' cop a feel' , yuck , YUCKETY , yuck !!


----------



## basquebromance

“To serve he had to succeed; to preside he had to prevail.”

‘I Love You, Too’: George Bush’s Final Days


----------



## basquebromance

can you guess which Michigan politician is this with HW?


----------



## basquebromance

"I didn’t always agree with George H. W. Bush, but I have great respect for his lifetime of service. And send my love to his family. Compared to what we have in the Oval Office now, I’d take George H. W. Bush every day of the week and twice on Sundays." - Rob Reiner


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> "President George H.W. Bush led a long, successful and beautiful life.  Whenever I was with him I saw his absolute joy for life and true pride in his family. His accomplishments were great from beginning to end. He was a truly wonderful man and will be missed by all!" - Trump


The funny part is anyone thinking that tiny trump wrote that.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "President George H.W. Bush led a long, successful and beautiful life.  Whenever I was with him I saw his absolute joy for life and true pride in his family. His accomplishments were great from beginning to end. He was a truly wonderful man and will be missed by all!" - Trump
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is anyone thinking that tiny trump wrote that.
Click to expand...

Lol
I know, Bush sr does not deserve any Praise...


----------



## McRocket

All POTUS's are failures to me - certainly since (and including) JFK at least.

But, of all of them, I thought GHWB did the least-bad job. And his foreign policy was by far the best of the lot, IMO. If he had not gone back on his 'No New Taxes' pledge, I assume he would have had two terms.

He had direct and extensive military, intelligence AND political experience. And he surrounded himself with bright, reasonable people (for the most part). I worried less about the world when he was in power. He just seemed so stable, intelligent and basically decent.

If he had just balanced the damn budget - I would actually have given him a passing grade (no POTUS ever gets a passing grade during peacetime with me if they cannot balance the budget. Clinton sort of did - but his absolutely horrific handling of Rwanda means he gets a big fail from me...like he cares, lol).

But - outside of that - I thought he did a very, solid job as POTUS. Better than Reagan and Clinton. Much better than Obama and his son. And galaxies better than the joke in the White House now.

R.I.P.


----------



## Rustic

McRocket said:


> All POTUS's are failures to me - certainly since (and including) JFK at least.
> 
> But, of all of them, I thought GHWB did the least-bad job. And his foreign policy was by far the best of the lot, IMO. If he had not made that stupid 'no new taxes' statement (and then gone back on it), I assume he would have had two terms.
> 
> He had direct and extensive military, intelligence AND political experience. And he surrounded himself with bright, reasonable people (for the most part). I worried less about the world when he was in power. He just seemed so stable, intelligent and basically decent.
> 
> If he had just balanced the damn budget - I would actually have given him a passing grade.
> 
> But - outside of that - I thought he did a very, solid job as POTUS. Better than Reagan and Clinton. Much better than Obama and his son. And galaxies better than the joke in the White House now.
> 
> R.I.P.


The best president was the first, no “blueprint”, did not want the job but seen it as a duty when asked.
Knew it was a mistake to increase the size and scope of the federal government...


----------



## basquebromance

Two things have been mysteries since the end of the George H. W. Bush presidency in 1993. The first is where communists-turned-capitalists at the top of the Russian government invest their money. The second is where Donald J. Trump gets his money.


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see the interaction between Trump and the real presidents at the funeral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snobby bastards might disinvite him.
> 
> I'm sure he'll do whatever I would do, maybe with more decorum.
> 
> He has a smidgen more than me.
> 
> Usually I'm in the IDGAF zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will come
> 
> He will be treated like the creepy uncle at thanksgiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A devil in disguise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New world order... mourns
Click to expand...

Oh Noooooo

Not a New World Odor again


----------



## rightwinger

I thought Bush 41 was a good President 

Not great at the level of Obama or Reagan but he did a good job given the hand he was dealt


----------



## basquebromance

Stock markets to close for a day to honor George H.W. Bush


----------



## McRocket




----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> Stock markets to close for a day to honor George H.W. Bush



Wouldn't waste time to pour a sip for those that refused to uphold the US Constitution when it came to KKK churchstate cops threatening SCOTUS......


----------



## Unkotare

All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.


----------



## basquebromance

"President George H. W. Bush, now called home to the Lord. Bush 41 was a noble statesman, a Greatest Generation Warrior, the loved and revered kind hearted patriarch of one of America’s greatest families. RIP" - Steve King just now

a little late to the party Steve, but eloquently done!


----------



## basquebromance

would Trump ever say this?


----------



## Rustic

Unkotare said:


> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.


Na, not really


----------



## Lakhota

*Donald Trump Once Mocked The Same George H.W. Bush Quote He Used To Remember Him*

Trump mocked Bush’s “thousand points of light” quote at a rally earlier this year. He used the same quote in his tribute to the former president.
_
“The thousand points of light, what the hell was that by the way? Thousand points of light, what did that mean, does anyone know? I know one thing, Make America Great Again we understand. Putting America first, we understand. Thousand points of light, I never quite got that one. What the hell is that? Has anyone ever figured that one out? And it was put out by a Republican, wasn’t it?”_​
_Check out the video from the 59-minute mark here:

_
*Trump Once Mocked The Same George H.W. Bush Quote He Used To Remember Him With*

Trump is a national and international disgrace.


----------



## Unkotare

Rustic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, not really
Click to expand...

Of course, really.


----------



## saltydancin

Unkotare said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, really.
Click to expand...


The burning Bush's certainly kicked America's arse since it didn't matter Arab terrorists threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 just as when in the mid 70's refused to uphold the US Constitution when it came to KKK churchstate cops threatening SCOTUS for all thieving US Constitution arsonists......


----------



## Unkotare

saltydancin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burning Bush's certainly kicked America's arse since it didn't matter Arab terrorists threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 just as when in the mid 70's refused to uphold the US Constitution when it came to KKK churchstate cops threatening SCOTUS for all thieving US Constitution arsonists......
Click to expand...



Troll somewhere else. This is not the place for you.


----------



## skye

Not shedding any tears here..... but a respectful passing away.


----------



## Likkmee

Unkotare said:


> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.


And Teddy R. ? Please............


----------



## task0778

Likkmee said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> And Teddy R. ? Please............
Click to expand...


And Old Hickory in his prime?   I dunno....


----------



## saltydancin

Unkotare said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burning Bush's certainly kicked America's arse since it didn't matter Arab terrorists threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 just as when in the mid 70's refused to uphold the US Constitution when it came to KKK churchstate cops threatening SCOTUS for all thieving US Constitution arsonists......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Troll somewhere else. This is not the place for you.
Click to expand...


As if more of the national religion Islamidiotocracy clergy diatribe tautology should be revered. It's your megalomaniacal world, I'm just passing thru......


----------



## Unkotare

Likkmee said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> And Teddy R. ? Please............
Click to expand...



Easily. Teddy was sickly most of his life and posing the rest. Bush was a badass.


----------



## Unkotare

saltydancin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burning Bush's certainly kicked America's arse since it didn't matter Arab terrorists threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 just as when in the mid 70's refused to uphold the US Constitution when it came to KKK churchstate cops threatening SCOTUS for all thieving US Constitution arsonists......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Troll somewhere else. This is not the place for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if more of the national religion Islamidiotocracy clergy diatribe tautology should be revered. It's your megalomaniacal world, I'm just passing thru......
Click to expand...



Go away, troll.


----------



## Oddball

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump Once Mocked The Same George H.W. Bush Quote He Used To Remember Him*
> 
> Trump mocked Bush’s “thousand points of light” quote at a rally earlier this year. He used the same quote in his tribute to the former president.
> _
> “The thousand points of light, what the hell was that by the way? Thousand points of light, what did that mean, does anyone know? I know one thing, Make America Great Again we understand. Putting America first, we understand. Thousand points of light, I never quite got that one. What the hell is that? Has anyone ever figured that one out? And it was put out by a Republican, wasn’t it?”_​
> _Check out the video from the 59-minute mark here:
> 
> _
> *Trump Once Mocked The Same George H.W. Bush Quote He Used To Remember Him With*
> 
> Trump is a national and international disgrace.


Figures that you'd be licking globalist boots too.


----------



## Unkotare

task0778 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> And Teddy R. ? Please............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Old Hickory in his prime?  ....
Click to expand...



Of course. Jackson had physical issues all his life from a time when British soldiers beat him as a young boy and killed his brothers.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> And Teddy R. ? Please............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easily. Teddy was sickly most of his life and posing the rest. Bush was a badass.
Click to expand...

He almost died on that trip to the Amazon


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> And Teddy R. ? Please............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easily. Teddy was sickly most of his life and posing the rest. Bush was a badass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He almost died on that trip to the Amazon
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

Will Trump be invited to Bush's funeral?


----------



## rightwinger

Lakhota said:


> Will Trump be invited to Bush's funeral?


He and the third lady will attend


----------



## CrusaderFrank

blackhawk said:


> Just saw a news alert on FOX that George H,W, Bush has passed away.
> Former President George H.W. Bush Dies at 94


Really? Just a coincidence for what happened next week?


----------



## saltydancin

Unkotare said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in their prime, he probably could have kicked the ass of every other president but Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, not really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burning Bush's certainly kicked America's arse since it didn't matter Arab terrorists threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 just as when in the mid 70's refused to uphold the US Constitution when it came to KKK churchstate cops threatening SCOTUS for all thieving US Constitution arsonists......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Troll somewhere else. This is not the place for you.
Click to expand...


As if more of the national religion Islamidiotocracy clergy diatribe tautology should be revered. It's your megalomaniacal world, I'm just passing thru......


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> would Trump ever say this?


Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
Really crappy way to go thru life......
Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​


----------



## basquebromance

saltydancin said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
Click to expand...

that quote changed my life. thank you President Bush. i will follow in your legacy and become president of the united states and solve the immigration crisis just like you solved germany by uniting it after the berlin wall fell. with a germany that started two world wars, you made world peace. i will follow in your footsteps!


----------



## Baz Ares

When Bush meets his fake god. I'm sure he will say.

*You POS god,* you had to take my life under this* POS The Great Orange Douche.*
I'm your enemy for eternal life YOU Asshole POS lord. And Barbare going to spank his
ass for letting the Orange COWARD lying about Bonespurs POS and Great Douche
coming to the service. 

haha. This is the time you understand, there are no gods btw.
Just a hole in the ground, and worms.


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that quote changed my life. thank you President Bush. i will follow in your legacy and become president of the united states and solve the immigration crisis just like you solved germany by uniting it after the berlin wall fell. with a germany that started two world wars, you made world peace. i will follow in your footsteps!
Click to expand...


 A legacy uniting Islam & Christianity for 9/11 & it's Islamidiotocracy Fourth Reich with mass American casualties again ought to follow sociopsychological human farming techniques of the master plan for a master race in the pedophilia slave business ......


----------



## Baz Ares

saltydancin said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
Click to expand...

The only reason, I really don't take off on the guy. Is...
He is a part of the WWII Great Generation that saved many lives.
btw. He did breed weak cowardly spawns.


----------



## Lakhota

*Parkland Dad Praises George H.W. Bush For His Rejection Of The NRA*

The late president denounced the extremist gun group decades ago.

Well, I'll give him credit for that.


----------



## Death Angel

Lakhota said:


> *Parkland Dad Praises George H.W. Bush For His Rejection Of The NRA*
> 
> The late president denounced the extremist gun group decades ago.
> 
> Well, I'll give him credit for that.


In what way is a gun safety organization "extreme"?

Just read your link. Now I understand. You get your talking point from HuffPo


----------



## rightwinger

Bush actually brought down that wall


----------



## saltydancin

Baz Ares said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason, I really don't take off on the guy. Is...
> He is a part of the WWII Great Generation that saved many lives.
> btw. He did breed weak cowardly spawns.
Click to expand...


Don't want that 9/11 conspiracy label as a suicidal homicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality in America's a waste of time since it's all organized crime according to his afterlife the churchstate whitewashes with propaganda .


----------



## basquebromance

saltydancin said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason, I really don't take off on the guy. Is...
> He is a part of the WWII Great Generation that saved many lives.
> btw. He did breed weak cowardly spawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want that 9/11 conspiracy label as a suicidal homicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality in America's a waste of time since it's all organized crime according to his afterlife the churchstate whitewashes with propaganda .
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## beautress

Dale Smith said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
Click to expand...


That isn't so. President Bush served his country as a WWII hero, had a long-standing love for God and his church, and was a strong 1-family man, and loved his best friend, who was Barbara Pierce Bush. After reading your post, I spent 2 hours this morning reviewing Cathy O'Brien's tapes at you tube, and in what I saw and read, she admitted to a severe form of mental illness that confuses the person it attacks, often experiencing false or non-existent events, and there was little she said in claims that still are printable that interfaced with reality. So excuse me, but if you have proof of your claim, bring it. Another problem with M-PD sufferers is that some do some pretty heinous things and will pass blame onto a celebrity or other important person as taking responsibility doesn't occur to some of them.

Everything that George HW and Barbara Bush did in their lifetime benefitted other people to the last detail. George H.W. Bush helped lead GOP toward evangelicalism 

You should not believe negative information on famous people when the shoe doesn't fit, and is related by someone who is unwell in their mind.


----------



## Lakhota

Death Angel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Parkland Dad Praises George H.W. Bush For His Rejection Of The NRA*
> 
> The late president denounced the extremist gun group decades ago.
> 
> Well, I'll give him credit for that.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way is a gun safety organization "extreme"?
> 
> Just read your link. Now I understand. You get your talking point from HuffPo
Click to expand...


Funny.  The NRA quit being a gun safety organization in 1977 when it was hijacked by radical Rambos.

*How NRA’s true believers converted a marksman group into a gun lobby*


----------



## beautress

Johnlaw said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, the only President I can think of who was sued for child rape was your man Trump.  No need to speculate about it or make up facts. Read the complaint.
> 
> Lawsuit Charges Donald Trump with Raping a 13-Year-Old Girl
Click to expand...

Johnslaw, that's a 22-year-old occurrence that never saw the light of day until President Trump was running for office. Today's DNC has a way of twisting arms to get false confessions, 20+ years later.  I am not buying that little tidbit of off topic calumny.


----------



## beautress

Rest in peace, President Bush.



​


----------



## basquebromance

is Ed Asner still alive?

(i'm bored)


----------



## Oddball

Context:

“George Herbert Walker Bush: ‘Sarah, if the American people ever find out what we have done, they would chase us down the street and lynch us.’ That is a famous 1992 quote by George Herbert Walker Bush to Sarah McLendon, a Texas journalist who Bush had known for years and who was the grand dame of the White House press corps at the time. McLendon had asked Bush: ‘What will the people do if they ever find out the truth about Iraq-gate and Iran contra?'”


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

beautress said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't so. President Bush served his country as a WWII hero, had a long-standing love for God and his church, and was a strong 1-family man, and loved his best friend, who was Barbara Pierce Bush. After reading your post, I spent 2 hours this morning reviewing Cathy O'Brien's tapes at you tube, and in what I saw and read, she admitted to a severe form of mental illness that confuses the person it attacks, often experiencing false or non-existent events, and there was little she said in claims that still are printable that interfaced with reality. So excuse me, but if you have proof of your claim, bring it. Another problem with M-PD sufferers is that some do some pretty heinous things and will pass blame onto a celebrity or other important person as taking responsibility doesn't occur to some of them.
> 
> Everything that George HW and Barbara Bush did in their lifetime benefitted other people to the last detail. George H.W. Bush helped lead GOP toward evangelicalism
> 
> You should not believe negative information on famous people when the shoe doesn't fit, and is related by someone who is unwell in their mind.
Click to expand...

No one  believed the negative shit that Jimmy Carter did to this country and we ended up with Bill Clinton and Barrack Obama.  We didnt believe what George H W Bush did was bad, so we got his son, look how well that ended.  At least we remembered what Bill Clinton did, because We the People didnt vote for the sick bitch.


----------



## saltydancin

Oddball said:


> View attachment 232197
> 
> Context:
> 
> “George Herbert Walker Bush: ‘Sarah, if the American people ever find out what we have done, they would chase us down the street and lynch us.’ That is a famous 1992 quote by George Herbert Walker Bush to Sarah McLendon, a Texas journalist who Bush had known for years and who was the grand dame of the White House press corps at the time. McLendon had asked Bush: ‘What will the people do if they ever find out the truth about Iraq-gate and Iran contra?'”



Well for some elected pseudo American protected pariah Pharaoh in getting thousands of US citizens killed with that 9/11 second coming pyramid scheme, his afterlife certainly has enough cronies & supporters propaganda buying him a stairway to heaven as the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality business pedophilia slave trade of every form of tyranny over the mind of man where there's no equal justice under law for eternity.


----------



## rightwinger

Lakhota said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Parkland Dad Praises George H.W. Bush For His Rejection Of The NRA*
> 
> The late president denounced the extremist gun group decades ago.
> 
> Well, I'll give him credit for that.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way is a gun safety organization "extreme"?
> 
> Just read your link. Now I understand. You get your talking point from HuffPo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  The NRA quit being a gun safety organization in 1977 when it was hijacked by radical Rambos.
> 
> *How NRA’s true believers converted a marksman group into a gun lobby*
Click to expand...

No money to be made in gun safety
Fortune in .....Gubmints going to take your guns


----------



## Unkotare

saltydancin said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that quote changed my life. thank you President Bush. i will follow in your legacy and become president of the united states and solve the immigration crisis just like you solved germany by uniting it after the berlin wall fell. with a germany that started two world wars, you made world peace. i will follow in your footsteps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A legacy uniting Islam & Christianity for 9/11 & it's Islamidiotocracy Fourth Reich with mass American casualties again ought to follow sociopsychological human farming techniques of the master plan for a master race in the pedophilia slave business ......
Click to expand...





Not the time or place for your trolling.


----------



## saltydancin

Unkotare said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that quote changed my life. thank you President Bush. i will follow in your legacy and become president of the united states and solve the immigration crisis just like you solved germany by uniting it after the berlin wall fell. with a germany that started two world wars, you made world peace. i will follow in your footsteps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A legacy uniting Islam & Christianity for 9/11 & it's Islamidiotocracy Fourth Reich with mass American casualties again ought to follow sociopsychological human farming techniques of the master plan for a master race in the pedophilia slave business ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the time or place for your trolling.
Click to expand...


Well for some elected pseudo American protected pariah Pharaoh in getting thousands of US citizens killed with that 9/11 second coming pyramid scheme, his afterlife certainly has enough cronies & supporters propaganda buying him a stairway to heaven as the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality business pedophilia slave trade of every form of tyranny over the mind of man where there's no equal justice under law for eternity.​


----------



## Unkotare

saltydancin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> would Trump ever say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that quote changed my life. thank you President Bush. i will follow in your legacy and become president of the united states and solve the immigration crisis just like you solved germany by uniting it after the berlin wall fell. with a germany that started two world wars, you made world peace. i will follow in your footsteps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A legacy uniting Islam & Christianity for 9/11 & it's Islamidiotocracy Fourth Reich with mass American casualties again ought to follow sociopsychological human farming techniques of the master plan for a master race in the pedophilia slave business ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the time or place for your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well for some elected pseudo American protected pariah Pharaoh in getting thousands of US citizens killed with that 9/11 second coming pyramid scheme, his afterlife certainly has enough cronies & supporters propaganda buying him a stairway to heaven as the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality business pedophilia slave trade of every form of tyranny over the mind of man where there's no equal justice under law for eternity.​
Click to expand...




Now you’re spamming and trolling. What a low-life POS.


----------



## saltydancin

Unkotare said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he was a republican … and a (misguided) jesus freak.
> Really crappy way to go thru life......
> Since he was misguided & obsessed with entering the afterlife, seems plenty of his cronies & supporters are his afterlife; which doesn't say much about what life is.​
> 
> 
> 
> that quote changed my life. thank you President Bush. i will follow in your legacy and become president of the united states and solve the immigration crisis just like you solved germany by uniting it after the berlin wall fell. with a germany that started two world wars, you made world peace. i will follow in your footsteps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A legacy uniting Islam & Christianity for 9/11 & it's Islamidiotocracy Fourth Reich with mass American casualties again ought to follow sociopsychological human farming techniques of the master plan for a master race in the pedophilia slave business ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the time or place for your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well for some elected pseudo American protected pariah Pharaoh in getting thousands of US citizens killed with that 9/11 second coming pyramid scheme, his afterlife certainly has enough cronies & supporters propaganda buying him a stairway to heaven as the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality business pedophilia slave trade of every form of tyranny over the mind of man where there's no equal justice under law for eternity.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you’re spamming and trolling. What a low-life POS.
Click to expand...


Yet more of some national religion super ego "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" diatribe tautology.


----------



## Polishprince

George H W Bush was considered a "nazi" and "racist" while he was alive by libs.   He was attacked because of his father's business with Germany before the war, and for not using a rubber resulting in the conception and birth Dubya.    libs were apoplectic about HW's apocryphal meeting with Iranian mullahs in Prague to allegedly fix the 1980 election, as well as his alleged efforts to keep his son Dubya out of the draft in the 1960's.     They hated George HW Bush for his abuse in 1988 over Dukakis' release of Willie Horton (when will Mr. Horton be interviewed on his opinion of HW).   Also, President Bush was attacked brutally for his behavior when his plane went down and his crew was lost during WWII.

HW, in his later years was criticized for alleged sexual harassment of broads in the me-too movement.

yet, now, the libs have totally rehabilitated the man, George HW Bush, who was considered the most evil man who ever lived while he was alive.


----------



## Unkotare

Only a son of a bitch of the lowest character sees this as an opportunity to troll. Disgraceful.


----------



## saltydancin

Polishprince said:


> George H W Bush was considered a "nazi" and "racist" while he was alive by libs.   He was attacked because of his father's business with Germany before the war, and for not using a rubber resulting in the conception and birth Dubya.    libs were apoplectic about HW's apocryphal meeting with Iranian mullahs in Prague to allegedly fix the 1980 election, as well as his alleged efforts to keep his son Dubya out of the draft in the 1960's.     They hated George HW Bush for his abuse in 1988 over Dukakis' release of Willie Horton (when will Mr. Horton be interviewed on his opinion of HW).   Also, President Bush was attacked brutally for his behavior when his plane went down and his crew was lost during WWII.
> 
> HW, in his later years was criticized for alleged sexual harassment of broads in the me-too movement.
> 
> yet, now, the libs have totally rehabilitated the man, George HW Bush, who was considered the most evil man who ever lived while he was alive.



Like some on USA soil CIA black bag job buying a stairway to heaven & anticipated afterlife.


----------



## Manonthestreet

U.S. Secret Service on Twitter


----------



## saltydancin

Manonthestreet said:


> U.S. Secret Service on Twitter



Still has an army of ChristHitler Daleks buying a stairway to heaven & his anticipated afterlife with USA exterminations.​


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> George H W Bush was considered a "nazi" and "racist" while he was alive by libs.   He was attacked because of his father's business with Germany before the war, and for not using a rubber resulting in the conception and birth Dubya.    libs were apoplectic about HW's apocryphal meeting with Iranian mullahs in Prague to allegedly fix the 1980 election, as well as his alleged efforts to keep his son Dubya out of the draft in the 1960's.     They hated George HW Bush for his abuse in 1988 over Dukakis' release of Willie Horton (when will Mr. Horton be interviewed on his opinion of HW).   Also, President Bush was attacked brutally for his behavior when his plane went down and his crew was lost during WWII.
> 
> HW, in his later years was criticized for alleged sexual harassment of broads in the me-too movement.
> 
> yet, now, the libs have totally rehabilitated the man, George HW Bush, who was considered the most evil man who ever lived while he was alive.



Considering Willie Horton is still in prison, I doubt he will be made available for interviews.


----------



## Oddball

Polishprince said:


> George H W Bush was considered a "nazi" and "racist" while he was alive by libs.   He was attacked because of his father's business with Germany before the war, and for not using a rubber resulting in the conception and birth Dubya.    libs were apoplectic about HW's apocryphal meeting with Iranian mullahs in Prague to allegedly fix the 1980 election, as well as his alleged efforts to keep his son Dubya out of the draft in the 1960's.     They hated George HW Bush for his abuse in 1988 over Dukakis' release of Willie Horton (when will Mr. Horton be interviewed on his opinion of HW).   Also, President Bush was attacked brutally for his behavior when his plane went down and his crew was lost during WWII.
> 
> HW, in his later years was criticized for alleged sexual harassment of broads in the me-too movement.
> 
> yet, now, the libs have totally rehabilitated the man, George HW Bush, who was considered the most evil man who ever lived while he was alive.


No matter the contrived outrage and pearl clutching of days gone by, in the end he was still one of them.....To watch them all sit around now like they're all reverent and respectful is as revealing as it is stomach turning.


----------



## saltydancin

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 232277



Unfortunately don't know enough Islam, Arabic nor Afghani to look for the cartoon with all those 9/11 flying carpet schooled hijackers & their 40 virgins plus Muhammad along with these burning Bush girls that waited in the afterlife.


----------



## Lakhota

*The Media Is Erasing George H.W. Bush’s Harm To LGBTQ People*

He dismissed the AIDS crisis and embraced the bigotry of the religious right.

Bush had a lot of ugly baggage.  He was no saint.


----------



## candycorn

Lakhota said:


> *The Media Is Erasing George H.W. Bush’s Harm To LGBTQ People*
> 
> He dismissed the AIDS crisis and embraced the bigotry of the religious right.
> 
> Bush had a lot of ugly baggage.  He was no saint.



I haven’t read all the way through the thread..

Most of those professing deep seated hatred voted for him for President.  That tells you all you need to know about those people. 

I don’ think anyone is calling the man a saint though.  Could be wrong.  I didn’t always agree with him but I did respect him; and voted for him myself by the way.


----------



## candycorn

Just remember this….

Bush will be remembered.  
You won’t be.  

Bush wins.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Has Bush92 replied in this thread?


----------



## Wyatt earp

candycorn said:


> Just remember this….
> 
> Bush will be remembered.
> You won’t be.
> 
> Bush wins.




Damn candy..

You got it


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember this….
> 
> Bush will be remembered.
> You won’t be.
> 
> Bush wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn candy..
> 
> You got it
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Lakhota said:


> *The Media Is Erasing George H.W. Bush’s Harm To LGBTQ People*
> 
> He dismissed the AIDS crisis and embraced the bigotry of the religious right.
> 
> Bush had a lot of ugly baggage.  He was no saint.



Gay rights in the 1980s were a distant goal
Took another 20 years


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Media Is Erasing George H.W. Bush’s Harm To LGBTQ People*
> 
> He dismissed the AIDS crisis and embraced the bigotry of the religious right.
> 
> Bush had a lot of ugly baggage.  He was no saint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights in the 1980s were a distant goal
> Took another 20 years
Click to expand...


Yea to peg it off ...


----------



## Dale Smith

beautress said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most heinous warmongering families in Murican history......Fucks not given.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Mr. Oddball. I am sorry that you think President George H. W. Bush was anything but a warmonger, but he had one shining light about himself: his keeping of his pledge to provide for the common defense of the American people. I can't remember all the details of his service, because I read his biography years ago, and thankfully, Admiral Tory corrected me. I just know he suffered during WWII and after some passage of time, he was rescued. When he got home, the condition of foreign fighters was clear to him from his view as a loyal American who put himself in harm's way during that effort. He intended to go for peace in the world, but on his watch, there were such bullies in the world, that he did all he could to prevent them from further bloodbaths than those in Iraq in which stories, armed by pictorial evidence which he procured. Certain countries were harassing their neighbors, and there were rumors of entire villages being smitten and left for dead. The white house has a lot of information from good sources that are not available to us, and I know in my heart the Bush family were very thoughtful people, and were friends of my Uncle Neal, who was the family man of the law and a justice of the peace, when they lived in Houston, Texas, where my family lived. They didn't do anybody any harm, but involved themselves in projects that were far and away in the best of community spirit. I'm sorry when I hear someone tear them down over some misunderstanding or belief in something that was said but may not have had truth in its backbone. Because President Bush 41 intervened with some very nasty people in countries that were killing their own people, an attempt was made on his life for his intervention when he was called on to attend an appreciation affair of some sort over there. That's why it makes me so upset when I hear American pols wishing each other a painful death, or harass other politicians. That's not community spirit, it's just plain evil. And when a real man stands up in the face of evil and does something about it, it generally quits.
> 
> President GHW Bush didn't ever blow his own horn, and he was taken advantage of by what I can only describe as hateful and motivated people in the press who are pushing with all their might and main to get rid of the US Constitution and replace it with what boils down to communism. Please read a biography of President Bush that is not written by the well-poisoning lockstep press who bends with every lie that is supposed to do some kind of good, but always manages to fall short, because the funds find their way into the pockets of people who use their seats in Congress to scorch the earth under Republicans because they cannot get rich quick for selling America down the river with their seedy obsequious procurement of wealth from our nation's enemies.
> 
> And I have a gift for you to wash out your naughty little potty mouth:
> 
> View attachment 231956​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was a pedophile that liked getting fellatio by little black boys especially. We know this fact from abused children involved in the Franklin scandal where kids from Boystown, Nebraska were pimped out to high ranking politicians for the purpose of blackmailing them. Cathy O'Brien, a MK-ULTRA and presidential model victim wrote the book "Tranceformation Of America" goes into great detail about her handlers and how Bush raped and sodomized her daughter in front of her to keep her in compliance and docile. Bush was one disgusting piece of shit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't so. President Bush served his country as a WWII hero, had a long-standing love for God and his church, and was a strong 1-family man, and loved his best friend, who was Barbara Pierce Bush. After reading your post, I spent 2 hours this morning reviewing Cathy O'Brien's tapes at you tube, and in what I saw and read, she admitted to a severe form of mental illness that confuses the person it attacks, often experiencing false or non-existent events, and there was little she said in claims that still are printable that interfaced with reality. So excuse me, but if you have proof of your claim, bring it. Another problem with M-PD sufferers is that some do some pretty heinous things and will pass blame onto a celebrity or other important person as taking responsibility doesn't occur to some of them.
> 
> Everything that George HW and Barbara Bush did in their lifetime benefitted other people to the last detail. George H.W. Bush helped lead GOP toward evangelicalism
> 
> You should not believe negative information on famous people when the shoe doesn't fit, and is related by someone who is unwell in their mind.
Click to expand...



Sorry, it wasn't just Cathy O'Brien's testimony that I took into consideration. It was young people from Boystown, Nebraska that testified as to what a evil pedophile Bush was.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## rightwinger

Oddball said:


> View attachment 232373


?


----------



## saltydancin

Oddball said:


> View attachment 232373



As for laughable nonsense of belief in an afterlife, the burning Bush's really set the standard for kakistocracy......


----------



## saltydancin

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Yes, kakistocracy is an appropriate description of our government and has been for some time, especially in the area of foreign policy.
> Wonder if it cost the USA 9/11 as payment for an afterlife in the Islamidiotocracy kakistocracy...….
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

Bush's funeral should be interesting...


----------



## MisterBeale

Oddball said:


> View attachment 232373


----------



## MisterBeale

candycorn said:


> Just remember this….
> 
> Bush will be remembered.
> You won’t be.
> 
> Bush wins.



That should tell you something about the power of your evil anti-democratic authoritarian NWO overlords.





"The Global Capitalist Ruling Classes are About to Teach the World a Lesson""


----------



## saltydancin

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember this….
> 
> Bush will be remembered.
> You won’t be.
> 
> Bush wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should tell you something about the power of your evil anti-democratic authoritarian NWO overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Global Capitalist Ruling Classes are About to Teach the World a Lesson""
Click to expand...


Another immaculate conception that the supreme swastika up Uranus court of thieving US Constitution arsonists Islamidiotocracy cross conditioned way beyond therapy kakistocracy lynching enforcement national religion reasoning of an afterlife exists & making the US paying Islam 9/11 for the rite making it one nation under God is just as scientifically absurd as WW II Nazi war criminals rants.


----------



## MisterBeale

Marion Morrison said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a story for all you under 18 year old kids who read the board but cant post:
> 
> Bush was flying a mission over a Japanese island, his plane was struck by enemy fire, but he kept going, diving at two hundred miles per hour, until he dropped his bombs and hit the target, he shouted for his flight mates to bail out and then did so himself. alone in the south pacific, he swam to the tiny rubber raft that had been his seat cushion. he was rescued by a submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come all 3 of the other guys died?
> 
> Seems suspicious to me.
Click to expand...


Considering who he was?

Yeah, I'm with you.  I doubt the whole story, the entire thing.

I wouldn't be surprised if he was never in the theater of war to begin with.  

As reported, as we are all entirely more media savvy and understand how elite journalism uses propaganda to make up stories about our cultural and political elites?  It was probably propaganda from the start.  The story is just too good to be true.  I wonder how much the witnesses were paid.  

Not like that family was poor or anything. . .


----------



## depotoo

His service dog, Sully, on his last watch


----------



## saltydancin

depotoo said:


> His service dog, Sully, on his last watch
> View attachment 232508



The dog has it easy since cognitive dissonance from worshipping an elected leader's waiting on the afterlife prior to death might as well be a national religion like those 9/11 flying carpet trained 9/11 hijackers & their 40 virgins in Valhalla with Muhammad.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

depotoo said:


> His service dog, Sully, on his last watch


A staged photo if ever there was one. I'm not one for peeing on the dead but this out pouring of love for this ex CIA boss and globalist cheer leader is kind of sickening. Globalist New World Order Promoter George H.W. Bush Dies and Goes to Hell – Brutal Proof

If you like where the world is headed, the third world being mainlined into the West through mass migration and the end of borders, than thank your globalist masters.


----------



## Baz Ares

Well, The Great Douche won't speak at the funeral. Then, why go, if you can't insult them bushy's losers?

Trump won't speak at George HW Bush funeral: report George W. Bush will eulogize father at funeral, Trump won't speak: report

Seem the Great Douche is an outcast DOPer type..btw Godly loving stupid DOPer. The Douche is the first to skip the national Xmas tree lighting. Seems Say Marry Xmas was all a Con Man lying BS DOPers.


----------



## basquebromance

OPINION: The Associated Press Smears George H.W. Bush One Last Time


----------



## basquebromance

Speaker Paul Ryan: Pres. George H.W. Bush "was the first president to teach me and many of us that in a democracy, sometimes you fall short. And that how you handle that—that is just as important as how you win."


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> OPINION: The Associated Press Smears George H.W. Bush One Last Time



Nothing compared to this Christian Nation Islamidiotocracy kakistocracy that gives a military funeral parade for a national leader into the afterlife just as those Islam 9/11 flying carpet trained plane hijackers 40 virgins as payment into the afterlife so unAmerican as a national religion; but America's been a waste of time being organized crime .


----------



## rightwinger

Hard to believe we haven’t burried a Democratic President in almost 50 years
LBJ was the last
Since then, Nixon,Reagan, Ford and now Bush


----------



## basquebromance

Let’s not pretend the media wasn’t horrible, HORRIBLE, to the Bushes!


----------



## rightwinger

Baz Ares said:


> Well, The Great Douche won't speak at the funeral. Then, why go, if you can't insult them bushy's losers?
> 
> Trump won't speak at George HW Bush funeral: report George W. Bush will eulogize father at funeral, Trump won't speak: report
> 
> Seem the Great Douche is an outcast DOPer type..btw Godly loving stupid DOPer. The Douche is the first to skip the national Xmas tree lighting. Seems Say Marry Xmas was all a Con Man lying BS DOPers.


The less he has to say the better

And that goes for tweets afterward


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> Let’s not pretend the media wasn’t horrible, HORRIBLE, to the Bushes!



The media treated both Bushs well

Bush 41 was glorified for Desert Storm and the wall coming down

The press was hands off on Bush 43 after 9-11 and he was not attacked until his didadterous wars


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billy_Kinetta said:


> R.I.P.



Yeah lets all get sad about a man who was a mass murderer of women and children around the world and put a lighter to the constitution.thats the ticket.Unbelieveable the trolls around here who weep over these asshole murdering politicians.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lakhota said:


> *Parkland Dad Praises George H.W. Bush For His Rejection Of The NRA*
> 
> The late president denounced the extremist gun group decades ago.
> 
> Well, I'll give him credit for that.



you would give credit to a globalist who serves the elite and wanted our arms taken away from us so the elite could round us up and we could not fight back.thats so typical of YOU.


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> Let’s not pretend the media wasn’t horrible, HORRIBLE, to the Bushes!



Can't recall any others anticipating going into the afterlife than the announcement of Bush & then those 9/11 airplane hijackers; where if once is an accident, twice is a coincidence & there are no coincidences while the media has it as pomp & no circumstance......


----------



## beautress

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Parkland Dad Praises George H.W. Bush For His Rejection Of The NRA*
> 
> The late president denounced the extremist gun group decades ago.
> 
> Well, I'll give him credit for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would give credit to a globalist who serves the elite and wanted our arms taken away from us so the elite could round us up and we could not fight back.thats so typical of YOU.
Click to expand...

The NRA President, after the Waco massacre/group suicide, said Federal Agents were Nazis, and having lost one of his best friends in life, a federal agent who was a good family man, lost his life in the Oklahoma City bombing. It wasn't what the NRA generally stands for--defense and hunting, it was that losing a friend who was a good agent, hearing those words gave him cause to withdraw his support from the group. If you look at one person who failed to do his job out of thousands of good, decent, honest, and hardworking men who put their life on the line to save others, you do a disservice by calling the entire group NAZIs. President Bush fought in WWII, and he knew what Nazis were, and he knew that federal agents in no way, shape or form resemble NAZIs. They do hero jobs and they save lives by risking their own life when raising a family.

So his resignation is not meat for the groupthink set that merges the human race into something bad just because yo mama abandoned you as a child, and you're still mad.


----------



## MisterBeale

Polishprince said:


> George H W Bush was considered a "nazi" and "racist" while he was alive by libs.   He was attacked because of his father's business with Germany before the war, and for not using a rubber resulting in the conception and birth Dubya.    libs were apoplectic about HW's apocryphal meeting with Iranian mullahs in Prague to allegedly fix the 1980 election, as well as his alleged efforts to keep his son Dubya out of the draft in the 1960's.     They hated George HW Bush for his abuse in 1988 over Dukakis' release of Willie Horton (when will Mr. Horton be interviewed on his opinion of HW).   Also, President Bush was attacked brutally for his behavior when his plane went down and his crew was lost during WWII.
> 
> HW, in his later years was criticized for alleged sexual harassment of broads in the me-too movement.
> 
> yet, now, the libs have totally rehabilitated the man, George HW Bush, who was considered the most evil man who ever lived while he was alive.




Well, maybe it's because, like the liberals, George H W Bush never really did care what the facts were.   


GHW Bush: "I don't care what the facts are"


----------



## MisterBeale

Great article in Consortium News that revealed the traitorous acts of George H W Bush to ensure that Reagan got elected;

*Taking a Bush Secret to the Grave*
Taking a Bush Secret to the Grave
*Justifying a Secret*


"In 1991-92, President George H.W. Bush’s administration continued to insist on keeping the “Moore Residence” destination secret even after Congress authorized an investigation into the so-called October Surprise case: whether Republicans in 1980 had contacted Iranians behind President Jimmy Carter’s back to frustrate his efforts to free 52 American hostages.


Carter’s failure to gain release of the hostages made him look weak and inept, setting the stage for Ronald Reagan’s landslide victory, an election which dramatically changed the course of the nation. The Iranians released the American hostages immediately after Reagan was sworn in on Jan. 20, 1981, further making Reagan appear to be an imposing world figure.


Though there were early rumors about a secret Republican deal with Iran, the October Surprise mystery didn’t gain much traction until the exposure of secret Iran-Contra arms shipments approved by Reagan to Iran in 1985-86. Suddenly, the notion that Reagan and his Vice President George H.W. Bush would lie about covert dealings with Iran didn’t seem so preposterous.


Essentially, the October Surprise question was whether Reagan’s secret contacts with Iran dated back to Campaign 1980, as a growing number of witnesses — from inside the governments of Iran, Israel, France and the United States — were alleging.. . . . "

<snip>

". . . Though John Maclean was not eager to talk with me, he finally agreed and confirmed what Henderson had written in his letter. Maclean said a well-placed Republican source told him in mid-October 1980 about Bush taking a secret trip to Paris to meet with Iranians on the U.S. hostage issue.

After hearing this news from his source, Maclean passed on the information to Henderson when the two met at Henderson’s Washington home to discuss another matter. . . "

<snip>

"On July 12, 1973, Moore told the Senate Watergate Committee that “nothing said in my meetings with Mr. Dean or my meetings with the President suggests in any way that before March 21 [1973] the President had known, or that Mr. Dean believed he had known, of any involvement of White House personnel in the bugging or the cover-up.”

Perhaps because of his status as a lawyer to Nixon, Moore escaped the fate of many other White House insiders who were indicted and prosecuted for false testimony and obstruction of justice.

Being a Yale alumnus and a friend of the well-connected George H.W. Bush, who was then chairman of the Republican National Committee, probably didn’t hurt either.

Moore had started his legal career working as a lawyer for the American Broadcasting Company in the 1940s. He was a close friend of Nixon’s Attorney General John N. Mitchell who brought Moore into the Nixon administration as his special assistant. Moore moved over to the White House in 1971 to serve as special counsel to Nixon.

After leaving the White House, Moore returned to the television industry, becoming a founder and associate producer of “The McLaughlin Group” political chat show.

In September 1989, President George H.W. Bush named Moore as Ambassador to Ireland, where he stayed until June 1992, when his testimony in another political scandal might have proved very important in either exonerating Bush or exposing a phony cover story that protected Bush’s participation in an operation that bordered on treason."


----------



## Polishprince

MisterBeale said:


> Great article in Consortium News that revealed the traitorous acts of George H W Bush to ensure that Reagan got elected;




If Reagan had not been elected in 1980, the USSR would still be around.   The Berlin Wall and Iron Curtain would still be standing.   By this point in time, the Soviet beachhead in Nicaragua would have expanded through Mexico and Soviet Influence would extend to the Rio Grande.

Gasoline would be a lot higher as Carter's strategy of malaise would have been allowed to marinate into our nation's fiber.


----------



## saltydancin

MisterBeale said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H W Bush was considered a "nazi" and "racist" while he was alive by libs.   He was attacked because of his father's business with Germany before the war, and for not using a rubber resulting in the conception and birth Dubya.    libs were apoplectic about HW's apocryphal meeting with Iranian mullahs in Prague to allegedly fix the 1980 election, as well as his alleged efforts to keep his son Dubya out of the draft in the 1960's.     They hated George HW Bush for his abuse in 1988 over Dukakis' release of Willie Horton (when will Mr. Horton be interviewed on his opinion of HW).   Also, President Bush was attacked brutally for his behavior when his plane went down and his crew was lost during WWII.
> 
> HW, in his later years was criticized for alleged sexual harassment of broads in the me-too movement.
> 
> yet, now, the libs have totally rehabilitated the man, George HW Bush, who was considered the most evil man who ever lived while he was alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it's because, like the liberals, George H W Bush never really did care what the facts were.
> 
> 
> GHW Bush: "I don't care what the facts are"
Click to expand...


The facts are that the only ones that anticipated the afterlife are those that killed Americans on USA soil for 9/11.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## WillowTree

The Bush Family has so much more clas than the McCain family!



Bush family wants funeral that avoids anti-Trump sentiment: report


----------



## candycorn




----------



## rightwinger

MisterBeale said:


> Great article in Consortium News that revealed the traitorous acts of George H W Bush to ensure that Reagan got elected;
> 
> *Taking a Bush Secret to the Grave*
> Taking a Bush Secret to the Grave
> *Justifying a Secret*
> 
> 
> "In 1991-92, President George H.W. Bush’s administration continued to insist on keeping the “Moore Residence” destination secret even after Congress authorized an investigation into the so-called October Surprise case: whether Republicans in 1980 had contacted Iranians behind President Jimmy Carter’s back to frustrate his efforts to free 52 American hostages.
> 
> 
> Carter’s failure to gain release of the hostages made him look weak and inept, setting the stage for Ronald Reagan’s landslide victory, an election which dramatically changed the course of the nation. The Iranians released the American hostages immediately after Reagan was sworn in on Jan. 20, 1981, further making Reagan appear to be an imposing world figure.
> 
> 
> Though there were early rumors about a secret Republican deal with Iran, the October Surprise mystery didn’t gain much traction until the exposure of secret Iran-Contra arms shipments approved by Reagan to Iran in 1985-86. Suddenly, the notion that Reagan and his Vice President George H.W. Bush would lie about covert dealings with Iran didn’t seem so preposterous.
> 
> 
> Essentially, the October Surprise question was whether Reagan’s secret contacts with Iran dated back to Campaign 1980, as a growing number of witnesses — from inside the governments of Iran, Israel, France and the United States — were alleging.. . . . "
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ". . . Though John Maclean was not eager to talk with me, he finally agreed and confirmed what Henderson had written in his letter. Maclean said a well-placed Republican source told him in mid-October 1980 about Bush taking a secret trip to Paris to meet with Iranians on the U.S. hostage issue.
> 
> After hearing this news from his source, Maclean passed on the information to Henderson when the two met at Henderson’s Washington home to discuss another matter. . . "
> 
> <snip>
> 
> "On July 12, 1973, Moore told the Senate Watergate Committee that “nothing said in my meetings with Mr. Dean or my meetings with the President suggests in any way that before March 21 [1973] the President had known, or that Mr. Dean believed he had known, of any involvement of White House personnel in the bugging or the cover-up.”
> 
> Perhaps because of his status as a lawyer to Nixon, Moore escaped the fate of many other White House insiders who were indicted and prosecuted for false testimony and obstruction of justice.
> 
> Being a Yale alumnus and a friend of the well-connected George H.W. Bush, who was then chairman of the Republican National Committee, probably didn’t hurt either.
> 
> Moore had started his legal career working as a lawyer for the American Broadcasting Company in the 1940s. He was a close friend of Nixon’s Attorney General John N. Mitchell who brought Moore into the Nixon administration as his special assistant. Moore moved over to the White House in 1971 to serve as special counsel to Nixon.
> 
> After leaving the White House, Moore returned to the television industry, becoming a founder and associate producer of “The McLaughlin Group” political chat show.
> 
> In September 1989, President George H.W. Bush named Moore as Ambassador to Ireland, where he stayed until June 1992, when his testimony in another political scandal might have proved very important in either exonerating Bush or exposing a phony cover story that protected Bush’s participation in an operation that bordered on treason."


Looks like that one is on Reagan

Nixon did the same thing in Vietnam


----------



## saltydancin

candycorn said:


> View attachment 232640





candycorn said:


> View attachment 232640



Just another Rehnquist reincarnation immaculate drug conception as if there were no thieving US Constitution arsonists as the facts are that the only ones that anticipated the afterlife are those that killed Americans on USA soil for 9/11.


----------



## MisterBeale

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great article in Consortium News that revealed the traitorous acts of George H W Bush to ensure that Reagan got elected;
> 
> *Taking a Bush Secret to the Grave*
> Taking a Bush Secret to the Grave
> *Justifying a Secret*
> 
> 
> "In 1991-92, President George H.W. Bush’s administration continued to insist on keeping the “Moore Residence” destination secret even after Congress authorized an investigation into the so-called October Surprise case: whether Republicans in 1980 had contacted Iranians behind President Jimmy Carter’s back to frustrate his efforts to free 52 American hostages.
> 
> 
> Carter’s failure to gain release of the hostages made him look weak and inept, setting the stage for Ronald Reagan’s landslide victory, an election which dramatically changed the course of the nation. The Iranians released the American hostages immediately after Reagan was sworn in on Jan. 20, 1981, further making Reagan appear to be an imposing world figure.
> 
> 
> Though there were early rumors about a secret Republican deal with Iran, the October Surprise mystery didn’t gain much traction until the exposure of secret Iran-Contra arms shipments approved by Reagan to Iran in 1985-86. Suddenly, the notion that Reagan and his Vice President George H.W. Bush would lie about covert dealings with Iran didn’t seem so preposterous.
> 
> 
> Essentially, the October Surprise question was whether Reagan’s secret contacts with Iran dated back to Campaign 1980, as a growing number of witnesses — from inside the governments of Iran, Israel, France and the United States — were alleging.. . . . "
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ". . . Though John Maclean was not eager to talk with me, he finally agreed and confirmed what Henderson had written in his letter. Maclean said a well-placed Republican source told him in mid-October 1980 about Bush taking a secret trip to Paris to meet with Iranians on the U.S. hostage issue.
> 
> After hearing this news from his source, Maclean passed on the information to Henderson when the two met at Henderson’s Washington home to discuss another matter. . . "
> 
> <snip>
> 
> "On July 12, 1973, Moore told the Senate Watergate Committee that “nothing said in my meetings with Mr. Dean or my meetings with the President suggests in any way that before March 21 [1973] the President had known, or that Mr. Dean believed he had known, of any involvement of White House personnel in the bugging or the cover-up.”
> 
> Perhaps because of his status as a lawyer to Nixon, Moore escaped the fate of many other White House insiders who were indicted and prosecuted for false testimony and obstruction of justice.
> 
> Being a Yale alumnus and a friend of the well-connected George H.W. Bush, who was then chairman of the Republican National Committee, probably didn’t hurt either.
> 
> Moore had started his legal career working as a lawyer for the American Broadcasting Company in the 1940s. He was a close friend of Nixon’s Attorney General John N. Mitchell who brought Moore into the Nixon administration as his special assistant. Moore moved over to the White House in 1971 to serve as special counsel to Nixon.
> 
> After leaving the White House, Moore returned to the television industry, becoming a founder and associate producer of “The McLaughlin Group” political chat show.
> 
> In September 1989, President George H.W. Bush named Moore as Ambassador to Ireland, where he stayed until June 1992, when his testimony in another political scandal might have proved very important in either exonerating Bush or exposing a phony cover story that protected Bush’s participation in an operation that bordered on treason."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that one is on Reagan
> 
> Nixon did the same thing in Vietnam
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  

I am not sure.  The article didn't say anything about evidence of Reagan's knowledge.  Perhaps at the October surprise it may be argued he wasn't privy, but by the time of the arms sales, the only way one could possibly defend him not knowing would by the progression of Alzheimer's.


----------



## rightwinger

It will be interesting to see which world leaders will come to the funeral

Bush 41 was the last Republican President respected enough to build global alliances

Bush 43 and Trump have failed miserably


----------



## LilOlLady

task0778 said:


> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.


Tell to the women he groped. May make them feel better.


----------



## saltydancin

rightwinger said:


> It will be interesting to see which world leaders will come to the funeral
> 
> Bush 41 was the last Republican President respected enough to build global alliances
> 
> Bush 43 and Trump have failed miserably



Maybe not the last miserable President to let Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 to be higher than one nation under God as this Islamidiotoicarcy kakistocracy is ensuring for his anticipated afterlife.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WillowTree said:


> The Bush Family has so much more clas than the McCain family!
> 
> 
> 
> Bush family wants funeral that avoids anti-Trump sentiment: report



yeah more class because they are much bigger mass murderers.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LilOlLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell to the women he groped. May make them feel better.
Click to expand...


thats just grasping the surface as i have been pointing out in previous posts.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Polishprince said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great article in Consortium News that revealed the traitorous acts of George H W Bush to ensure that Reagan got elected;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan had not been elected in 1980, the USSR would still be around.   The Berlin Wall and Iron Curtain would still be standing.   By this point in time, the Soviet beachhead in Nicaragua would have expanded through Mexico and Soviet Influence would extend to the Rio Grande.
> 
> Gasoline would be a lot higher as Carter's strategy of malaise would have been allowed to marinate into our nation's fiber.
Click to expand...


wow you have REALLY been taken in by the CIA medias version of events on their tales of traiter Reagan.Like so many other americans not in the know that it was the acts of the soviets over the years in WHY the wall went down,the wall did not even go down till three years AFTER he got out,it came down under Bushs watch. Reagan was as much a traiter and mass murderer same as Bush.

_3. President Ronald Reagan brought down the wall._

Many Americans believe that Ronald Reagan’s June 1987 speech in Berlin — “Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall!” — led to the wall’s fall in 1989. However, Mikhail Gorbachev’s reforms in the Soviet bloc were far more important than Reagan’s speech, as were the actions of the East Germans themselves.
Five myths about the Berlin Wall

It would have come down no matter WHO was president back then because of Gorbechevs efforts.


----------



## Death Angel

I guess SNL had its funny moments. Back then they had more class than now


----------



## Baz Ares

Polishprince said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great article in Consortium News that revealed the traitorous acts of George H W Bush to ensure that Reagan got elected;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan had not been elected in 1980, the USSR would still be around.   The Berlin Wall and Iron Curtain would still be standing.   By this point in time, the Soviet beachhead in Nicaragua would have expanded through Mexico and Soviet Influence would extend to the Rio Grande.
> 
> Gasoline would be a lot higher as Carter's strategy of malaise would have been allowed to marinate into our nation's fiber.
Click to expand...

BS.. Raygoon did really nothing but lyingly take credit for others work. As most all his failed policies show. The Goonfaced Actor really screwed over CA. That's why it's a super solid blue state. States do better being blue.


----------



## Baz Ares

Death Angel said:


> I guess SNL had its funny moments. Back then they had more class than now



Really Herb a great guy. Cums from a sicko klan.

Bush grandpa's ties to Nazis clearer on 70th Auschwitz memorial
*Bush grandpa's ties to Nazis clearer on 70th Auschwitz memorial*
LISTEN | PRINT
BY RALPH LOPEZ    JAN 29, 2015 IN WORLD
As the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz comes and goes, the long-controversial links between American industrialists and the rise of the Nazi regime have become clearer, thanks to recently uncovered documents.


Henry Ford, Averell Harriman, and Senator Prescott Bush, the father of George HW Bush, have long been cited in lawsuits filed by Holocaust survivors seeking compensation for their suffering. The late Senator Prescott Bush's German assets were seized in 1942 by President Franklin Delano Roosevelt under the Trading with the Enemy Act, which also carried prison penalties which Bush escaped.


----------



## saltydancin

Death Angel said:


> I guess SNL had its funny moments. Back then they had more class than now



So good to see making Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 higher than one nation under God like those baptize thine eyes by urinations KKK Federal Lynching churchstate of hate cops & Rehnquist with immaculate drug conceptions.


----------



## MisterBeale

rightwinger said:


> It will be interesting to see which world leaders will come to the funeral
> 
> Bush 41 was the last Republican President respected enough to build global alliances
> 
> Bush 43 and Trump have failed miserably



I wonder if Gorbachev will come?


----------



## MisterBeale

LA RAM FAN said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George H. W. Bush was a kind and caring man who was a war hero and tried his best to be a good president.   So show a little respect or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell to the women he groped. May make them feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats just grasping the surface as i have been pointing out in previous posts.LOL
Click to expand...


"grasping the surface?"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Baz Ares said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great article in Consortium News that revealed the traitorous acts of George H W Bush to ensure that Reagan got elected;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan had not been elected in 1980, the USSR would still be around.   The Berlin Wall and Iron Curtain would still be standing.   By this point in time, the Soviet beachhead in Nicaragua would have expanded through Mexico and Soviet Influence would extend to the Rio Grande.
> 
> Gasoline would be a lot higher as Carter's strategy of malaise would have been allowed to marinate into our nation's fiber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS.. Raygoon did really nothing but lyingly take credit for others work. As most all his failed policies show. The Goonfaced Actor really screwed over CA. That's why it's a super solid blue state. States do better being blue.
Click to expand...


my previous post before this one of yours pretty much took he/she to school on that,but thats good stuff as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Baz Ares said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess SNL had its funny moments. Back then they had more class than now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Herb a great guy. Cums from a sicko klan.
> 
> Bush grandpa's ties to Nazis clearer on 70th Auschwitz memorial
> *Bush grandpa's ties to Nazis clearer on 70th Auschwitz memorial*
> LISTEN | PRINT
> BY RALPH LOPEZ    JAN 29, 2015 IN WORLD
> As the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz comes and goes, the long-controversial links between American industrialists and the rise of the Nazi regime have become clearer, thanks to recently uncovered documents.
> 
> 
> Henry Ford, Averell Harriman, and Senator Prescott Bush, the father of George HW Bush, have long been cited in lawsuits filed by Holocaust survivors seeking compensation for their suffering. The late Senator Prescott Bush's German assets were seized in 1942 by President Franklin Delano Roosevelt under the Trading with the Enemy Act, which also carried prison penalties which Bush escaped.
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see which world leaders will come to the funeral
> 
> Bush 41 was the last Republican President respected enough to build global alliances
> 
> Bush 43 and Trump have failed miserably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Gorbachev will come?
Click to expand...

This Nazington, Diatribe of Christiananality pedophile mentalities national religion of the burning Bush's, who just as Rehnquist & the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate made Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 higher than one nation under God is as vile & despicable as those baptize thine eyes by urinations thieving US Constitution arsonists.


----------



## basquebromance

i'm poring over Bush's old letters, and i'm finding some stuff, like:

George W Bush used to swear at 4 years old.

Bush and Barbara always felt the need for a baby girl after their only girl died. they felt an emptiness in that sense!


----------



## basquebromance

the John Birch Society claimed Barbara was an heiress who spent all her time on the cape


----------



## basquebromance

"Looking forward to being with the Bush family. This is not a funeral, this is a day of celebration for a great man who has led a long and distinguished life. He will be missed!" - President Trump


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> "Looking forward to being with the Bush family. This is not a funeral, this is a day of celebration for a great man who has led a long and distinguished life. He will be missed!" - President Trump




More than a vile & despicable WTF for how this Islamidiotocracy conspired to have 9/11 so a President could have an afterlife. ​


----------



## basquebromance

"he was a genuinely optimistic man, and that optimism guided his children and made us believe anything was possible" - W


----------



## basquebromance

"the idea is to die young as late as possible" - W


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> "he was a genuinely optimistic man, and that optimism guided his children and made us believe anything was possible" - W



So nice to have the national religion super egos of Islamidiotocracy acknowledge it's malfeasance in making Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 higher than one nation under God.


----------



## basquebromance

"Bush played along with the modern media’s demands for confessional truthiness to advertise that his favorite snack was pork rinds, when in fact it was popcorn, washed down with a martini, up and extra dry. Put him on the couch? “Nah gonna happen,” as his Saturday Night Live doppelgänger, Dana Carvey, famously put it. Drilled by his Yankee mother never to brag, he did not—even when he should have."


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> "Bush played along with the modern media’s demands for confessional truthiness to advertise that his favorite snack was pork rinds, when in fact it was popcorn, washed down with a martini, up and extra dry. Put him on the couch? “Nah gonna happen,” as his Saturday Night Live doppelgänger, Dana Carvey, famously put it. Drilled by his Yankee mother never to brag, he did not—even when he should have."



Leave it to Rehnquist's supreme swastika up Uranus court national religion where Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 are made higher than one nation under God with yet another immaculate drug conception after Federal Lynching churchstate of hate cops attempts to baptize eyes by urinations so those burning Bush's could practice sending one to an afterlife on the deaths of USA citizens as if they're the all too dang lily brilliant white master race; laughing in your face. Islam Christiananality pedophilia slave trade business of pedophile mentalities as one nation under God with equal justice under law......


----------



## Death Angel

saltydancin said:


> Leave it to Rehnquist's supreme swastika up Uranus court national religion where Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 are made higher than one nation under God with yet another immaculate drug conception after Federal Lynching churchstate of hate cops attempts to baptize eyes by urinations so those burning Bush's could practice sending one to an afterlife on the deaths of USA citizens as if they're the all too dang lily brilliant white master race; laughing in your face. Islam Christiananality pedophilia slave trade business of pedophile mentalities as one nation under God with equal justice under law.....


Once more in English please


----------



## saltydancin

Death Angel said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Rehnquist's supreme swastika up Uranus court national religion where Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 are made higher than one nation under God with yet another immaculate drug conception after Federal Lynching churchstate of hate cops attempts to baptize eyes by urinations so those burning Bush's could practice sending one to an afterlife on the deaths of USA citizens as if they're the all too dang lily brilliant white master race; laughing in your face. Islam Christiananality pedophilia slave trade business of pedophile mentalities as one nation under God with equal justice under law.....
> 
> 
> 
> Once more in English please
Click to expand...


So nice to have the national religion super egos of Islamidiotocracy acknowledge it's malfeasance in making Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 higher than one nation under God.


----------



## Death Angel

saltydancin said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Rehnquist's supreme swastika up Uranus court national religion where Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 are made higher than one nation under God with yet another immaculate drug conception after Federal Lynching churchstate of hate cops attempts to baptize eyes by urinations so those burning Bush's could practice sending one to an afterlife on the deaths of USA citizens as if they're the all too dang lily brilliant white master race; laughing in your face. Islam Christiananality pedophilia slave trade business of pedophile mentalities as one nation under God with equal justice under law.....
> 
> 
> 
> Once more in English please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So nice to have the national religion super egos of Islamidiotocracy acknowledge it's malfeasance in making Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 higher than one nation under God.
Click to expand...

Still not getting it. You're just stringing words together. What's your point if you don't wish to COMMUNICATE an idea?


----------



## WEATHER53

He was from a time before federal politics became the sucky mess it is now.
Maybe some have seen that over last few days and can change


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## saltydancin

Death Angel said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Rehnquist's supreme swastika up Uranus court national religion where Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 are made higher than one nation under God with yet another immaculate drug conception after Federal Lynching churchstate of hate cops attempts to baptize eyes by urinations so those burning Bush's could practice sending one to an afterlife on the deaths of USA citizens as if they're the all too dang lily brilliant white master race; laughing in your face. Islam Christiananality pedophilia slave trade business of pedophile mentalities as one nation under God with equal justice under law.....
> 
> 
> 
> Once more in English please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So nice to have the national religion super egos of Islamidiotocracy acknowledge it's malfeasance in making Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 higher than one nation under God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not getting it. You're just stringing words together. What's your point if you don't wish to COMMUNICATE an idea?
Click to expand...


Forum Hanukkah Nazis of Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists putting on a national religion patriot act sending the burning Bush's "man is God" to the afterlife after making Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 higher than one nation under God.


----------



## basquebromance

"my father was a stern man. he came from the children should be seen but not heard school, which was foreign to a chatty little wiseacre like me" - W


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> "my father was a stern man. he came from the children should be seen but not heard school, which was foreign to a chatty little wiseacre like me" - W






makin moves said:


> Just wondering, is this one of those see something say something situations? Will we all be saying we saw the red flags but didn't do anything?



Probably why, as usual since it's a Christian nation, better never than late since the burning Bush's killed one of Eisenhower's Pentagon staff sergeants so those Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount would be higher than one nation under God for 9/11; but as the propaganda mass murder Islamidiotocracy kakistocracy goes: "serve the Pope or die" & " death to the infidels"......​


----------



## Muhammed

George H.W. Bush was a sports star and distinguished WWII pilot who went on to be a great President of the USA. 

Ronald Reagan was an actor who played one.


----------



## saltydancin

Muhammed said:


> George H.W. Bush was a sports star and distinguished WWII pilot who went on to be a great President of the USA.
> 
> Ronald Reagan was an actor who played one.



Well now that Christians have had their jihad to send one of the burning Bush's to the afterlife like those 9/11 terrorists hijackers with a patriot act......


----------



## basquebromance

Bush was shot down and rescued at 20. what were you guys doing at 20?

millions of americans fought in ww2. now millions of americans watch desperate housewives of beverly hills


----------



## basquebromance

Bush was actually 17 when he joined the troops. he lied about his age so he can go fight!


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> Bush was shot down and rescued at 20. what were you guys doing at 20?
> 
> millions of americans fought in ww2. now millions of americans watch desperate housewives of beverly hills



At 20 was trying to comprehend why while at a university had had so many US Constitutions, old glorys, old testaments stolen & in all probability burned; but then again with so many putting on a patriot act …...


----------



## basquebromance

when asked if he would attend a League Of Women Voters debate, Bush smiled and quipped: "I'd love to debate in the Rose Garden"

i dont get it


----------



## SaxxyBlues

You don't get much of anything Basque  JibJab


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> when asked if he would attend a League Of Women Voters debate, Bush smiled and quipped: "I'd love to debate in the Rose Garden"
> 
> i dont get it



As if it isn't enough for West Nazi Germany Virginia's KKK thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists to be higher than SCOTUS & it's supreme swastika up Uranus court rulings of standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount for those "man is God" burning Bush's, leave it to the immaculate drug conception of baptize thine eyes by urinations conception Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate to be as much of an idiot as Bush on 9/11 putting on a patriot act for their master race where having "death to the infidels" master plan jihads enhancing super egos in survival of the fittest fascists Christiananality pedophilia business.


----------



## Unkotare

saltydancin said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> when asked if he would attend a League Of Women Voters debate, Bush smiled and quipped: "I'd love to debate in the Rose Garden"
> 
> i dont get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if it isn't enough for West Nazi Germany Virginia's KKK thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists to be higher than SCOTUS & it's supreme swastika up Uranus court rulings of standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount for those "man is God" burning Bush's, leave it to the immaculate drug conception of baptize thine eyes by urinations conception Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate to be as much of an idiot as Bush on 9/11 putting on a patriot act for their master race where having "death to the infidels" master plan jihads enhancing super egos in survival of the fittest fascists Christiananality pedophilia business.
Click to expand...





Posts like this are why you shouldn’t do drugs.


----------



## saltydancin

Unkotare said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> when asked if he would attend a League Of Women Voters debate, Bush smiled and quipped: "I'd love to debate in the Rose Garden"
> 
> i dont get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if it isn't enough for West Nazi Germany Virginia's KKK thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists to be higher than SCOTUS & it's supreme swastika up Uranus court rulings of standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount for those "man is God" burning Bush's, leave it to the immaculate drug conception of baptize thine eyes by urinations conception Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate to be as much of an idiot as Bush on 9/11 putting on a patriot act for their master race where having "death to the infidels" master plan jihads enhancing super egos in survival of the fittest fascists Christiananality pedophilia business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posts like this are why you shouldn’t do drugs.
Click to expand...


That national religion again. Beyond the pleasure principle in La La land. Seems the burning Bush's went off to the afterlife as those 9/11 terrorist hijackers & that ought to influence even more Islamidiotocracy like the Pied Piper.


----------



## Unkotare

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## saltydancin

Unkotare said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?



There's that national religion yet again from a Godvernment of drugs as if this is the gas chambers of WW II concentration camps.


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> Bush was actually 17 when he joined the troops. he lied about his age so he can go fight!



Looks like the only cred that Islam Christiananality pedophilia churchstate business has where those burning Bush's rewrite of the old testament of "man is God" after extermination of one of Eisenhower's Pentagon staff sergeants with the supreme swastika up Uranus court of immaculate drug conceptions to grant standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount so Federal Lynching churchstate of hate cops baptising eyes by urinations is deemed "on drugs" as if it's gas chambers of WW II concentration camps right on Capitol Hill in D.C. prior to 9/11 as it's the second coming of a Fourth Reich Reichquest of the Christian Nation Nazington with a swastika on top the nation's Capitol.


----------



## basquebromance

George Bush and Donald Trump...one man is a hero to millions...the other, only in his own mind


----------



## saltydancin

basquebromance said:


> George Bush and Donald Trump...one man is a hero to millions...the other, only in his own mind



Like all the idiots putting on a patriot act in Rehnquist's supreme swastika up Uranus court of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists fith reich, as Ike said "Never Again"; but with yet another immaculate drug conception one of Eisenhower's Pentagon staff sergeants which was just baptized by urinations of Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK cops protecting & serving Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receive standing for whatever 9/11 is going to be as dictated by suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathic Christiananality pedophilia business lynching enforcement under color of law.


----------



## Marion Morrison

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last of the Great Generation. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda of piece of crap are you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kind that's glad an evil bastard responsible for the deaths of thousands of Americans for self-interest is no longer capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF dude .
> 
> A George bush died and now you are trashing him, for what?
> 
> I guarantee you won't live 94 years ..
Click to expand...

I don't want to. That looks like it hurts. Besides, with the NWO H.W. Bush set up, I'll be Soylent Green way before that. Older people are unable to work and therefore useless in the NWO society.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?


You know.. Mental Hospitals really should be reopened.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a doctor in the house?
> 
> 
> 
> You know.. Mental Hospitals really should be reopened.
Click to expand...

At least one room...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a doctor in the house?
> 
> 
> 
> You know.. Mental Hospitals really should be reopened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least one room...
Click to expand...

So not for other people than me? 
DuUUuuuurp!


----------



## washamericom

he and reagan...


----------



## washamericom

he and reagan...


Born: June 12, 1924, Milton, MA
Died: November 30, 2018, Houston, TX


not sure what this thread is about...


----------



## washamericom

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a doctor in the house?
> 
> 
> 
> You know.. Mental Hospitals really should be reopened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least one room...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not for other people than me?
> DuUUuuuurp!
Click to expand...

than I matlock...


----------



## gipper

washamericom said:


> he and reagan...
> 
> 
> Born: June 12, 1924, Milton, MA
> Died: November 30, 2018, Houston, TX
> 
> 
> not sure what this thread is about...


It is about an evil corrupt bastard who finally died.


----------

